# [Apple] iPad 3/HD Roundup thread



## phospholipid

*Quick Updates
*

iOS 5.1 is out today
New Apple TV: Supports 1080p
New interface
*Streams iTunes playlists from iCloud*

New ipad!
It's 2048 x 1536, sure enough. That's 3.1 million pixels. "The most ever in a mobile device."
264 pixels per inch in this display
A5X processor is confirmed, quad-core graphics!
CAMERA - 5-megapixel backside illuminated sensor on the back, 5-element lens, IR filter, and ISP built into the A5X chip.
voice dictation.
*4G LTE!!!!*
Verizon, Rogers, Bell, Telus and AT&T will be the LTE parnters.

10 hours of battery life still! 9 hours on 4G!
We're talking $499 for 16GB!
Pre-orders start today
on sale march 16th



- Engadget
- Ars Technica
- The Verge
- gdgt
- Macworld
- AllThingsD
- CNET
- SlashGear
- The Loop


----------



## phospholipid

No flaming. Be Nice. Use Facts.


----------



## tanton

is there live streaming?


----------



## phospholipid

No live stream, only liveblogs.


----------



## Zen00

I'm trying to start a trend.

#idontcareabouttheipad3launch

Why? Because al the news sites are flooding my Twitter stream with it like it's the second coming. I want some real news dammit!!!


----------



## steelbom

iTunes in the Cloud now supports movies! You can re-download any of your previously downloaded movies for free, and stream them to your devices. That's... awesome -- for anyone who's invested in iTunes movies anyway.

Also... Apple TV, full 1080p w/ new UI.


----------



## phospholipid

1080p for apple tv finally :O!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phospholipid*
> 
> 1080p for apple tv finally :O!


Indeed! And for only $99!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Out of all this, the only thing that irks me is that there is no live feed provided by Apple.

Never the less, so far so good


----------



## noak




----------



## JCG

Engadget:
Quote:


> A5X processor is confirmed, quad-core graphics!


----------



## Xenthos

I'm going to risk it and say "meh" if that isn't flaming.

On the other hand... apple makes good tablets, the best even. I'll give 'em that.


----------



## steelbom

Jelly, so jelly, oh jelly, so jelly.

iPad 3:
Retina Display, 2048x1536, 3.1m pixels, 264 PPI
A5X, quad-core graphics. Twice as fast as Tegra 3.

Nice so far...


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Introducing the new iPad 3: More pixels, less Steve!


j/k, too soon?

Looks pretty sweet, but I see little reason to upgrade from an iPad 2 for most people. Nevertheless, I'm sure this will sell like crazy.


----------



## HappycoreDJ

Quadcore Graphics. They win, again.


----------



## steelbom

Nice... same camera as the 4S but 5mp.


----------



## Kieran

5-megapixel backside illuminated sensor on the back, 5-element lens, IR filter, and ISP built into the A5X chip and 1080p video recording

EDIT - Fifth feature: 4G LTE!


----------



## Sxcerino

Wondering what the capacity models will be like..

16 and 32 and 64 again?


----------



## steelbom

Voice dictation, sweet. Doesn't appear to have Siri.

4G LTE... cool. No interest to me though.


----------



## phospholipid

LTE!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

The iPad 3 is officially more powerful than a ps3... LOL


----------



## Kieran

New iPad now has 21Mbps HSPA+ and DC-HSDPA at 42Mbps, with LTE taking the cake at 73Mbps.



EDIT - AT&T and Verizon confirmed as carriers for you guys in the US.


----------



## tCoLL

When can I get iOS 5.1?


----------



## steelbom

Both AT&T and Verizon LTE.

Separate models for both, but all models support 3G.

Can be a personal hotspot now, if the carrier allows it.


----------



## ChrisB17

smexy


----------



## Kieran

Looks like there will be seperate devices for AT&T and Verizon due to the various bands of LTE.

Wifi Hotspot feature also confirmed, think this is a feature in the iPhone 4S?


----------



## davidtran007

AT on the A5X chip

"Apple just confirmed the new iPad uses an Apple A5X SoC. Its main improvement? What Apple is calling quad-core graphics. Our guess? Dual-core Cortex A9 plus a PowerVR SGX543MP4, an upgrade over the 543MP2 used in the iPad 2. Clock speeds are still unknown, however Apple is claiming 2x the performance over the iPad 2 implying equal GPU clocks.

It's also very interesting that Apple used NVIDIA as a baseline for GPU performance comparison, boasting 4x the performance of the Tegra 3. "


----------



## Kieran

10 Hours of battery life, 9 hours on 4G

32GB is $599 and 64GB for $699. Sorry, no 128GB yet. If you want 4G it's $629, $729 and $829.
Pre orders start today


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> Looks like there will be seperate devices for AT&T and Verizon due to the various bands of LTE.
> Wifi Hotspot feature also confirmed, think this is a feature in the iPhone 4S?


Yeah, it's on the 4S.

>>>>

Still 10 hours of battery life, 9 on 4G. (Like iPad 2, 10 hours, and 9 on 3G.)

1.4 pounds, slightly heavier. Same price points.


----------



## DCSRM

Lol!!! 499 for 16gb?? nty


----------



## HappycoreDJ

*If you want 4G it's $629, $729 and $829.*


----------



## y2kcamaross

where can we pre order from?!


----------



## phospholipid

apple.com


----------



## Kieran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yeah, it's on the 4S.
> >>>>
> Still 10 hours of battery life, 9 on 4G. (Like iPad 2, 10 hours, and 9 on 3G.)
> 1.4 pounds, slightly heavier. Same price points.


The hotspot is a great feature. I use it on my phone everyday.

Existing apps will be scaled up and text will automatically be rendered in higher-res.

The flight sim title looks quite good too!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> where can we pre order from?!


Apple.com after the event. Or stores.


----------



## wsnnwa

I have a feeling that either Samsung or Asus will one up the Ipad 3.


----------



## unfbilly11

I am not a fan of Apple. But kudos to them for this new iPad. It seems like they've upgraded just about everything on it! Nicely done Apple!


----------



## Sxcerino

god damnit

looks like rogers/fido isn't a LTE partner.

anyone know if places like China have 4g yet


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> The hotspot is a great feature. I use it on my phone everyday.
> Existing apps will be scaled up and text will automatically be rendered in higher-res.
> The flight sim title looks quite good too!


Indeed it looks impressive, they claim console-quality graphics. Not sure about that, but it looks pretty good from the photos.

Although he didn't say it I expect he also meant UI controls, etc., are rendered in higher res too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> god damnit
> looks like rogers/fido isn't a LTE partner.
> anyone know if places like China have 4g yet


Rogers is.

Quote: "Verizon, Rogers, Bell, Telus and AT&T will be the LTE partners."


----------



## Kieran

We're looking at SketchBook Ink from Autodesk. It's "a new drawing app that focuses on line art."


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Rogers is.


Ah okay, my mistake. Thanks


----------



## HanShotFirst

Infinity Blade: Dungeons


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Ah okay, my mistake. Thanks


No worries =)

>>>>

Mike Capps, president of Epic Games is up... amazing new project... this is going to be good. Infinity Blade: Dungeons.


----------



## SyncMaster753

*waits for Anand to do a tech analysis*

I'm curious to see the GPU implementation.

Unfortunately, I forsee the masses misinterpreting the 4-core GPU as a 4-core CPU. Or even GPU cores becoming a new metric for perceived tablet graphic performance

Either way, for the new feature-set, $500 is a reasonable price, but I don't ever plan on having a tablet AND phone on a cellular network, so 16GB is definately not enough for me.


----------



## steelbom

We have HDR graphics and tone-mapping. Looks of beautiful lighting and action. "The Unreal engine is unleashing the power of the new iPad." He's saying this has more memory or screen resolution than either the Xbox 360 or the PS3.

And, by the way, this is just "new iPad." So much for the iPad HD talk...

... Graphics look fantastic.


----------



## stargate125645

4G with data limit?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Jelly, so jelly, oh jelly, so jelly.
> 
> iPad 3:
> Retina Display, 2048x1536, 3.1m pixels, 264 PPI
> A5X, quad-core graphics. Twice as fast as Tegra 3.
> 
> Nice so far...


How can it be twice as fast as Tegra 3 when no Tegra 3 phones are out yet in the US? Have some been released that I don't know about?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> 4G with data limit?
> How can it be twice as fast as Tegra 3 when no Tegra 3 phones are out yet in the US? Have some been released that I don't know about?


Actually, I'm not sure the deal. They said twice as fast, four times the performance. But, the Prime is a Tegra 3 slate.

But, I'm going to say that 2x the speed is correct.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> 4G with data limit?
> How can it be twice as fast as Tegra 3 when no Tegra 3 phones are out yet in the US? Have some been released that I don't know about?


I'm assuming they're going off of statistics, such as fill rate or teraflops.


----------



## Psykhotic

I'm torn.. I got a 32gb ipad 2 last May knowing there'd be a new one now. I think my tax refund may be getting spent. That screen is just SO tempting.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> I'm torn.. I got a 32gb ipad 2 last May knowing there'd be a new one now. I think my tax refund may be getting spent. That screen is just SO tempting.


It's hard eh? I sold my first gen in preparation for this.

>>>>

iPhoto for iPad supports up to 19mp photos. Nice...


----------



## davidtran007

So it's called iPad. Not iPad 3 or iPad HD


----------



## canoners

Ohh nice.... I might just get the 16 GB... This is so tempting...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidtran007*
> 
> So it's called iPad. Not iPad 3 or iPad HD


Wait until it's up on the Apple site, it'll be called iPad 3.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's hard eh? I sold my first gen in preparation for this.
> >>>>
> iPhoto for iPad supports up to 19mp photos. Nice...


I hope it's free, like GarageBand and iMovie should be. They're free on a Mac mini and it's the same price......


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> I hope it's free, like GarageBand and iMovie should be. They're free on a Mac mini and it's the same price......


Doubt it, it's probably $10. I don't mind the prices, they're quite reasonable.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Sold my Transformer Prime for this, I'm pretty excited


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> 4G with data limit?
> How can it be twice as fast as Tegra 3 when no Tegra 3 phones are out yet in the US? Have some been released that I don't know about?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm assuming they're going off of statistics, such as fill rate or teraflops.
Click to expand...

I wonder if the comparison deals with speeds relating to the network since LTE is not compatible with Tegra 3 (on a side note: Is this only for AT&T or for Verizon as well?).


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Doubt it, it's probably $10. I don't mind the prices, they're quite reasonable.


I was thinking 4.99. How is it reasonable?? These apps are free on EVERY Mac.


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*
> 
> Amazing how the ability to redownload something you have already purchased...is awesome to you. You really are the next ForumViewer you don't even realize the evil they do and you see them as great "new" features.
> $850...why wouldn't I just get a laptop? Someone..do explain...this fad is getting rediculous to buy into and I just can't see why the masses keep buying.


It's Apple!!! What more do you need??? Just put an Apple log on it, instant win!

As for it being a fad...I don't think so any more. These things are here to stay. Look at some of the names investing in application development for these (in my opinion useless) devices? Adobe, Autodesk, etc. This my friend is not a fad any more. This is the (sad) reality.

To be honest other tablet makers should either band behind RIMs QNX or Microsoft's Windows 8 (probably the latter) if there is any hope of anyone destroying what is basically a monopoly on a market-trend setting device.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I wonder if the comparison deals with speeds relating to the network since LTE is not compatible with Tegra 3 (on a side note: Is this only for AT&T or for Verizon as well?).


No, when talking about the graphics he said it's twice as fast. And there was a four times the performance in there somewhere, but I'm not sure how that works. The SGX543MP2 is far above the Tegra 3 in texturing, and about 20% in shaders, so two of them is pretty much double. Wondering if they used the SGX554 which has an 8/2 core config, unlike the SGX543 which is 4/2.


----------



## jjsoviet

Nice update, better than the 4 > 4S.

Anand said in terms of GPU performance, the MP4 has around 4x the GeForce ULP of T3. However, that dual-core CPU should get beaten by the T3's 4-plus-1 quad setup.


----------



## Tsumi

This has more pixels than my monitor...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> I was thinking 4.99. How is it reasonable?? These apps are free on EVERY Mac.


iPhoto, iWork, and GarageBand were free apps, but on Lion they're not. They're about $20 each. I don't expect them to make these apps for free, it would be nice but I don't think they're obligated to do it because they've done so previous on the Mac, even though not so anymore. Unless I'm wrong about that and the latest versions are still free with Lion? I don't think so though.

It's $5 though.


----------



## fireman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tsumi*
> 
> This has more pixels than my monitor...


Mine too.

Better sell everything quick in anticipation of the new technologies ahead!


----------



## _s3v3n_

Wait... wait ..... wait.......

A5X processor is confirmed, quad-core graphics! ???????????????????

Graphics or processor????

or....

Both??????????

And what??????????? NO SIRI??????


----------



## davidtran007

"3rd-generation iPad." That was just quoted in an Apple promo video.

So let's speculate on the name. Are we done with numeric updates to the iPad? Will we just see a "new iPhone" this fall? If so, it's about time.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Wait... wait ..... wait.......
> A5X processor is confirmed, quad-core graphics! ???????????????????
> Graphics or processor????
> or....
> Both??????????


Dual-core CPU, quad-core graphics.


----------



## Blindrage606

Waiting for pre-orders on Apple's site.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Wait... wait ..... wait.......
> A5X processor is confirmed, quad-core graphics! ???????????????????
> Graphics or processor????
> or....
> Both??????????
> 
> 
> 
> Dual-core CPU, quad-core graphics.
Click to expand...

Then.... I'm NOT buying it.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Wait... wait ..... wait.......
> A5X processor is confirmed, quad-core graphics! ???????????????????
> Graphics or processor????
> or....
> Both??????????
> And what??????????? NO SIRI??????


Dual CPU, quad GPU.


----------



## steelbom

$399 16GB WiFi iPad 2!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Then.... I'm NOT buying it.


Ok. I am.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Then.... I'm NOT buying it.


Ok then. I am, I don't care it isn't a quad-core. The graphics are much more powerful


----------



## HanShotFirst

iPad 2 will continue. $399 16GB model


----------



## canoners

How much was iPad 2 with Wifi + 3G previously?


----------



## davidtran007

Keynote is almost over. No new accessories yet...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> How much was iPad 2 with Wifi + 3G previously?


Same price point as iPad 3.


----------



## y2kcamaross

The new Ipad is perhaps the worst name I've ever heard


----------



## paulerxx

Glad they didn't decide to increase the price point, smart move on Apple's part.


----------



## steelbom

LOL... "resolutionary": apple.com


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> No, when talking about the graphics he said it's twice as fast. And there was a four times the performance in there somewhere, but I'm not sure how that works. The SGX543MP2 is far above the Tegra 3 in texturing, and about 20% in shaders, so two of them is pretty much double. Wondering if they used the SGX554 which has an 8/2 core config, unlike the SGX543 which is 4/2.


They mention that it's twice as powerful, but neglect to remind people that there are 4 times as many pixels to be shaded, so theoretically if you wanted to run Infinity Blade 2 at native resolution on the iPad 3 (without scaling), you could have as low as half of the framerate. Realistically it may not translate exactly that way, as not all games are pixel-bound. I expect the iPad 3 to be a bit slower at native resolution in 3D apps, but the better screen would be worth it IMO. The iPad 4 will be able to up the GPU power without a resolution increase and that is when the FPS will catch back up.


----------



## neonlazer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> LOL... "resolutionary": apple.com


Oh my...


----------



## canoners

Is the name official the new iPad now..?


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phospholipid*
> 
> *Quick Updates
> *
> 
> iOS 5.1 is out today
> New Apple TV: Supports 1080p
> New interface
> *Streams iTunes playlists from iCloud*
> 
> New ipad!
> It's 2048 x 1536, sure enough. That's 3.1 million pixels. "The most ever in a mobile device."
> 264 pixels per inch in this display
> A5X processor is confirmed, quad-core graphics!
> CAMERA - 5-megapixel backside illuminated sensor on the back, 5-element lens, IR filter, and ISP built into the A5X chip.
> voice dictation.
> *4G LTE!!!!*
> Verizon, Rogers, Bell, Telus and AT&T will be the LTE parnters.
> 
> 10 hours of battery life still! 9 hours on 4G!
> We're talking $499 for 16GB!
> Pre-orders start today
> on sale march 16th


Ok, here's my opinion.
1. Awesome. Honestly. More rez = better. No complaints here
2. Same as before.
3. Eh. Its the same as before, but just has NV. Tegra built in. Its not truly a Quad core, as its just the GPU. The CPU is still a dual core.
4. Pointless. My Motorola Milestone from a million years ago had this. My galaxy S2 has 8mp. Motorola announced 41mp a week ago or so.
5. 4G LTE. Awesome. Behind the curve though.
6. Carriers. Cant complain here I guess.
7. Thats pretty good. Considering the screen size, 9 hours is fine.
8. 16gb Wifi. IMO it should be 399 for the wifi model, but whatever. Apple will be apple and price gouge.
9. Of course.








10. Ditto.

Basically its selling point is that it has an HD screen. Thats it. The CPU isnt anything big, considering there's basically nothing on the market that pushes any of these dual/quad core phones / tablets. The camera is pathetic, as its actually a DOWNGRADE from the iPhone 4s, which is already half a year old, and its FAR behind everything on the market. 4G is considered standard now, so thats also not a selling point.

Basically, this would have been really cool LAST year.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> They mention that it's twice as powerful, but neglect to remind people that there are 4 times as many pixels to be shaded, so theoretically if you wanted to run Infinity Blade 2 at native resolution on the iPad 3 (without scaling), you could have as low as half of the framerate. Realistically it may not translate exactly that way, as not all games are pixel-bound. I expect the iPad 3 to be a bit slower at native resolution in 3D apps, but the better screen would be worth it IMO. The iPad 4 will be able to up the GPU power without a resolution increase and that is when the FPS will catch back up.


That's true, but keep in mind by they can remove AA from existing games if necessary to maintain the frame rate and it may go unnoticed somewhat. I don't expect that to be true though, they may be using an SGX554 not an SGX543 which has an 8/2 core config not a 4/2 config.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> The new Ipad is perhaps the worst name I've ever heard


Yeah... I wonder what will be the next one. The newer IPAD? or I guess IPAD 3. .....

Apple.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> That's true, but keep in mind by they can remove AA from existing games if necessary to maintain the frame rate and it may go unnoticed somewhat. I don't expect that to be true though, they may be using an SGX554 not an SGX543 which has an 8/2 core config not a 4/2 config.


Removing 2x AA (or just halving existing AA) wont double FPS. You'll free up some space in mem, but thats about it.
Using AA is pointless at that DPI though, so it is a bonus for them.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quad core graphics, twice as fast as Tegra 3!!

It needs the power because of the display resolution, It won't much faster then a tegra 3 ( if at all ) in the real word


----------



## Shadow of Intent

So can someone confirm what type of CPU this has, is it a dual core cpu with a quad core gpu or just a quad core entirely?


----------



## canoners

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> So can someone confirm what type of CPU this has, is it a dual core cpu with a quad core gpu or just a quad core entirely?


Dual CPU, quad GPU.


----------



## doomlord52

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> So can someone confirm what type of CPU this has, is it a dual core cpu with a quad core gpu or just a quad core entirely?


Dual core CPU, Quad core GPU. Its two separate chips.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canoners*
> 
> Is the name official the new iPad now..?


It was referred to by them as the third generation iPad. It's iPad 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Ok, here's my opinion.
> 1. Awesome. Honestly. More rez = better. No complaints here
> 2. Same as before.
> 3. Eh. Its the same as before, but just has NV. Tegra built in. Its not truly a Quad core, as its just the GPU. The CPU is still a dual core.
> 4. Pointless. My Motorola Milestone from a million years ago had this. My galaxy S2 has 8mp. Motorola announced 41mp a week ago or so.
> 5. 4G LTE. Awesome. Behind the curve though.
> 6. Carriers. Cant complain here I guess.
> 7. Thats pretty good. Considering the screen size, 9 hours is fine.
> 8. 16gb Wifi. IMO it should be 399 for the wifi model, but whatever. Apple will be apple and price gouge.
> 9. Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Ditto.
> Basically its selling point is that it has an HD screen. Thats it. The CPU isnt anything big, considering there's basically nothing on the market that pushes any of these dual/quad core phones / tablets. The camera is pathetic, as its actually a DOWNGRADE from the iPhone 4s, which is already half a year old, and its FAR behind everything on the market. 4G is considered standard now, so thats also not a selling point.
> Basically, this would have been really cool LAST year.


The graphics are pretty big though... and that aside, the camera quality on the iPad 3 will probably be (unnoticeably) better considering the same sensor / lens quality but less megapixels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> Yeah... I wonder what will be the next one. The newer IPAD? or I guess IPAD 3. .....
> Apple.


It was referred to by them as the third generation iPad. It's iPad 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Removing 2x AA (or just halving existing AA) wont double FPS. You'll free up some space in mem, but thats about it.
> Using AA is pointless at that DPI though, so it is a bonus for them.


It'll help though, and I don't think games will suffer too much if at all. If they use the SGX554 they may not suffer at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Intent*
> 
> So can someone confirm what type of CPU this has, is it a dual core cpu with a quad core gpu or just a quad core entirely?


Dual-core CPU, quad-core GPU.


----------



## davidtran007

http://www.apple.com/ipad/specs/

*Dual-core* Apple A5X custom-designed, high-performance, low-power system-on-a-chip with quad-core graphics


----------



## Mr Frosty

You'll be looking at Ipad 2 frame rates but at Ipad 3 resolution.


----------



## steelbom

This is what I wanted to see: "AirPlay video streaming to Apple TV (3rd generation) at up to 1080p and Apple TV (2nd generation) at up to 720p", from tech specs sheet.


----------



## Lareson

The reason with "The new iPad" is because they're dropping the numbers off of their product lines. Will more than likely see "The new iPhone" this fall instead of iPhone 5/6.

Still something I don't see myself getting but the AppleTV, I'm for sure getting that here shortly!

Also just having the ability to redownload all of my movies in 1080p HD will be very nice. I don't have many, but some of them I'm glad I don't have to repurchase just to get an HD version. Nope, just allows download of whatever quality you purchased. Still don't know what ones are the 1080p versions yet.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Sweet.

Got my 3 on pre-order for eyefinity!









Wait.

What?


----------



## OverSightX

I have an IpAD first gen, and my girl has an iPad 2. Mine was given to me. The only thing I use it for is controlling the Htpc and watching movies off my server anywhere I go. I will have to pass on this one. 500-800 can be good for so many other things.


----------



## Sapientia

Twice as fast as Tegra 3? Wow.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> The reason with "The new iPad" is because they're dropping the numbers off of their product lines. Will more than likely see "The new iPhone" this fall instead of iPhone 5/6.
> Still something I don't see myself getting but the AppleTV, I'm for sure getting that here shortly!
> Also just having the ability to redownload all of my movies in 1080p HD will be very nice. I don't have many, but some of them I'm glad I don't have to repurchase just to get an HD version. Nope, just allows download of whatever quality you purchased. Still don't know what ones are the 1080p versions yet.


Does it say you can re-download them in HD? That's sick. I said I was hoping Apple does that weeks ago.

*EDIT*: Ah right, okay. Just SD, I still said that weeks ago too







too bad about the HD part though.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Dual Core? A9 or A15? Clock Speeds? There is a huge GAP.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Dual Core? A9 or A15? Clock Speeds? There is a huge GAP.


A9. Clock speed guessing 1.2GHz.


----------



## Kieran

I have yet to find much information on the front camera. Sure the back camera is getting a spec bump but what about the front?


----------



## Lareson

Also iTunes 10.6 came out today as well, assuming adding 1080p playback for iTunes Store movies and such.


----------



## DuckieHo

Still dual core though?


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kieran*
> 
> I have yet to find much information on the front camera. Sure the back camera is getting a spec bump but what about the front?


Front camera is still VGA I'm assuming. Didn't find much about that one either.

I'm just confused on why they brought back iSight for the rear camera. iSight was the name given to the camera in all of the pre-2011 machines.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Still dual core though?


From what i've seen yeah, it's still dualcore and uses the same graphics chip as the vita.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Still dual core though?


Unfortunately..... yes.


----------



## DayzaStarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I will cry a little if it's only a dual-core Cortex A9. Come on Apple, it's got to be at least a quad-core A9 or dual-core A15.


So Steelbom, did you cry a little when it wasn't the quad core you were telling everyone you expected this iPad3 to have in other threads? So now that it comes with a not-so-revolutionary dual core...you're going against yourself and just have to keep with your Apple pride and act satisfied with this "upgrade" when all it is is another iPad2 with better res. The quad core GPU might be good for those expecting to do AutoCAD or Photoshop on it but otherwise seems like they should've gone and flip-flopped those two chips or gone quad core CPU/GPU...I don't see why Windows can't keep up with this crap now.


----------



## DoomDash

Cool, I already have a more powerful handheld device ( vita ). I was surprised to see it not being a quad core like the vita. Is this confirmed ?


----------



## rep602

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*
> 
> So Steelbom, did you cry a little when it wasn't the quad core you were telling everyone you expected this iPad3 to have in other threads? So now that it comes with a not-so-revolutionary dual core...you're going against yourself and just have to keep with your Apple pride and act satisfied with this "upgrade" when all it is is another iPad2 with better res. The quad core GPU might be good for those expecting to do AutoCAD or Photoshop on it but otherwise seems like they should've gone and flip-flopped those two chips or gone quad core CPU/GPU...I don't see why Windows can't keep up with this crap now.


Your avatar is fitting.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Still dual core though?


Yep.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Front camera is still VGA I'm assuming. Didn't find much about that one either.
> I'm just confused on why they brought back iSight for the rear camera. iSight was the name given to the camera in all of the pre-2011 machines.


Indeed, I expected FaceTime HD camera.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> From what i've seen yeah, it's still dualcore and uses the same graphics chip as the vita.


Yes, dual-core. Is quad-core graphics, but may not be the same as the Vita.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*
> 
> So Steelbom, did you cry a little when it wasn't the quad core you were telling everyone you expected this iPad3 to have in other threads? So now that it comes with a not-so-revolutionary dual core...you're going against yourself and just have to keep with your Apple pride and act satisfied with this "upgrade" when all it is is another iPad2 with better res. The quad core GPU might be good for those expecting to do AutoCAD or Photoshop on it but otherwise seems like they should've gone and flip-flopped those two chips or gone quad core CPU/GPU...I don't see why Windows can't keep up with this crap now.


Of course not, I wasn't meaning literally. And I said it was possible and that I was leaning towards it (a quad-core), but I also said a dual-core was equally plausible.

How is the dual-core CPU a deal breaker? It's not. The benefits of a quad-core are only really in games, and a few select apps. What we'll be seeing in iPad 4 is a quad-core Cortex A15 though which will be great.

I'm absolutely thrilled at the release, retina display, better camera, quad-core graphics, same price point. So, go away now trolololo.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yep.
> Indeed, I expected FaceTime HD camera.
> Yes, dual-core. Is quad-core graphics, but may not be the same as the Vita.
> Of course not, I wasn't meaning literally. I said it was possible and that I was leaning towards it, but I also said a dual-core was equally plausible.
> How is the dual-core CPU a deal breaker? It's not. The benefits of a quad-core are only really in games, and a few select apps. What we'll be seeing in iPad 4 is a quad-core Cortex A15 though which will be great.
> I'm absolutely thrilled at the release, retina display, better camera, quad-core graphics, same price point. So, go away now trolololo.


Hrm, I was reading through the engadget and verge forums, and a lot of people were saying that it's been confirmed to have a SGX543MP4+ graphics processor. Besides, there are 5 variants of the SGX543 :

Available in single to 16 core variants
SGX543
(single core) 35M polygon/s @200 MHz
(two cores) 68M polygon/s @200 MHz
(four cores) 133M polygon/s @200 MHz
(eight cores) 266M polygon/s @200 MHz
(sixteen cores) 532M polygon/s @200 MHz

There is only one quadcore one. Still though, because of the resolution I may have to pick one of these up...it could easily replace my laptop at this point.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*
> 
> Still dual core though?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> Front camera is still VGA I'm assuming. Didn't find much about that one either.
> I'm just confused on why they brought back iSight for the rear camera. iSight was the name given to the camera in all of the pre-2011 machines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed, I expected FaceTime HD camera.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> From what i've seen yeah, it's still dualcore and uses the same graphics chip as the vita.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, dual-core. Is quad-core graphics, but may not be the same as the Vita.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DayzaStarr*
> 
> So Steelbom, did you cry a little when it wasn't the quad core you were telling everyone you expected this iPad3 to have in other threads? So now that it comes with a not-so-revolutionary dual core...you're going against yourself and just have to keep with your Apple pride and act satisfied with this "upgrade" when all it is is another iPad2 with better res. The quad core GPU might be good for those expecting to do AutoCAD or Photoshop on it but otherwise seems like they should've gone and flip-flopped those two chips or gone quad core CPU/GPU...I don't see why Windows can't keep up with this crap now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not, I wasn't meaning literally. And I said it was possible and that I was leaning towards it (a quad-core), but I also said a dual-core was equally plausible.
> 
> How is the dual-core CPU a deal breaker? It's not. The benefits of a quad-core are only really in games, and a few select apps. What we'll be seeing in iPad 4 is a quad-core Cortex A15 though which will be great.
> 
> I'm absolutely thrilled at the release, retina display, better camera, quad-core graphics, same price point. So, go away now trolololo.
Click to expand...

I'll buy my 500$ something good in Scottrade and will wait for a while for the next IPAD.... hoping it will be a quad-core processor.


----------



## Sxcerino

Hoping they release an accessory similar to the dock for transformer prime....

Are there anything similar on the market today?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Hrm, I was reading through the engadget and verge forums, and a lot of people were saying that it's been confirmed to have a SGX543MP4+ graphics processor. Besides, there are 5 variants of the SGX543 :
> Available in single to 16 core variants
> SGX543
> (single core) 35M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (two cores) 68M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (four cores) 133M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (eight cores) 266M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (sixteen cores) 532M polygon/s @200 MHz
> There is only one quadcore one. Still though, because of the resolution I may have to pick one of these up...it could easily replace my laptop at this point.


They aren't different variants, they're the same processor. You can use them in any quantity up to 16 cores, i.e, 7, 9, 3, etc., there's no confirmation that it's the SGX543 though, it could be the SGX554.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_s3v3n_*
> 
> I'll buy my 500$ something good in Scottrade and will wait for a while for the next IPAD.... hoping it will be a quad-core processor.


It'll be a quad-core Cortex A15 processor for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Hoping they release an accessory similar to the dock for transformer prime....
> Are there anything similar on the market today?


Yes and no, they've got net-book like cases, but not one with a battery -- at least that I know of.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Removing 2x AA (or just halving existing AA) wont double FPS. You'll free up some space in mem, but thats about it.
> Using AA is pointless at that DPI though, so it is a bonus for them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> The reason with "The new iPad" is because they're dropping the numbers off of their product lines. Will more than likely see "The new iPhone" this fall instead of iPhone 5/6.
> Still something I don't see myself getting but the AppleTV, I'm for sure getting that here shortly!
> Also just having the ability to redownload all of my movies in 1080p HD will be very nice. I don't have many, but some of them I'm glad I don't have to repurchase just to get an HD version. Nope, just allows download of whatever quality you purchased. Still don't know what ones are the 1080p versions yet.


Oh goody that will make re-selling fun...

*Sometime in 2014...*
Guy1: "Will you buy my iPad?"
Guy2: "Which one is it?"

Guy1: "The new iPad"
Guy2: "If it's new and just came out, why are you selling it?"

Guy1: "Who said anything about it being new? It's two years old."
Guy2: "You just said it was new..."

Guy1: "No I didn't, I didn't say anything about its age."
Guy2: "Liar, you just said it was the new iPad."

Guy1: "Yes, it is The new iPad."
Guy2: "But you just said it wasn't new"

Guy1: "It's not! God you're an idiot! Screw this!"

*Two days later*
Guy1: "Will you buy my iPad?"
Guy3: "Which one is it, the iPad 2?"

Guy1: "No it's The new iPad"
Guy3: "Oh the iPad 5?"

Guy1: "No, the new iPad"
Guy3: "That is the new iPad"

Guy1: "No, that's the iPad 5, I'm talking about The new iPad"
Guy3: "They're the same thing!"

Guy1: "No, the iPad 5 isn't two years old"
Guy3: "Wait I thought you said yours was the new iPad"

Guy1: "It is."
Guy3: "But you just said it was two years old"

Guy1: "It is."
Guy3: "What?"

Guy1: "Nevermind..."


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I wonder if the comparison deals with speeds relating to the network since LTE is not compatible with Tegra 3 (on a side note: Is this only for AT&T or for Verizon as well?).
> 
> 
> 
> No, when talking about the graphics he said it's twice as fast. And there was a four times the performance in there somewhere, but I'm not sure how that works. The SGX543MP2 is far above the Tegra 3 in texturing, and about 20% in shaders, so two of them is pretty much double. Wondering if they used the SGX554 which has an 8/2 core config, unlike the SGX543 which is 4/2.
Click to expand...

Does the new A5 have a power saving core like the Tegra 3? It just confuses me that they advertise against a chipset that is basically nonexistent as of yet. Such advertising is only for enthusiasts, which are generally not who Apple goes after.


----------



## steelbom

Apple has boosted over the air downloads on cellular networks to 50MB from 20MB. And, NetFlix is now offering 1080p streaming, and can be billed directly to your iTunes account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Does the new A5 have a power saving core like the Tegra 3? It just confuses me that they advertise against a chipset that is basically nonexistent as of yet. Such advertising is only for enthusiasts, which are generally not who Apple goes after.


No, it doesn't. The Tegra 3 is in the Prime, and coming to more devices soon.

Apple's become a bit more of a spec warrior lately. The SGX543MP2 was a real power house, and the most powerful in any mobile device, smartphone or otherwise, until now. Quad-core graphics are impressive.


----------



## Lareson

My question for everyone: who will use a quad-core portable device to the maximum potential it offers? What do you use that a dual-core processor cannot handle?

My own answer: Nothing. I have used an iPad 2 several times and it's very snappy. Same thing with a Transformer Prime, hardly noticed any difference between that and the iPad in terms of speed, from a user standpoint. Benchmarks may show something different, but that's a benchmark, uses the hardware to its maximum.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Just think in the next month or so there will be quad core android phones with more power then this!!


----------



## Empr1ze

Looks fantastic! I'm considering buying this if any tablet that is released within the next few months until June does not beat the iPad 3.


----------



## steelbom

The only benefits of a quad-core is app potential. I was all for it because it could be utilised more for better graphics in games, like real-time physics, but it seems we'll have to wait until the iPad 4 comes out which should tout a quad-core Cortex A15.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Frosty*
> 
> Just think in the next month or so there will be quad core android phones with more power then this!!


What will you do that requires a quad-core processing power that a dual-core can't handle? If you can pull up an answer for that for a portable device, then I will accept your reason. I have yet found a reason why a quad-core would even be worth it on a phone, besides wasting battery and maybe only using less than 1/2 of the power it offers.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The only benefits of a quad-core is app potential. I was all for it because it could be utilised more for better graphics in games, like real-time physics, but it seems we'll have to wait until the iPad 4 comes out which should tout a quad-core Cortex A15.


All that adding a quad-core would do is make apps run poorer on a dual-core. If they can get apps run well on a dual-core, it'll run even better when a quad-core iPad comes rolling along.


----------



## Mr Frosty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> What will you do that requires a quad-core processing power that a dual-core can't handle? If you can pull up an answer for that for a portable device, then I will accept your reason. I have yet found a reason why a quad-core would even be worth it on a phone, besides wasting battery and maybe only using less than 1/2 of the power it offers.


As someone that gives power point presentations and some times has to edit them along with video editing they would be very useful...

ICS on a dual core can slow down while doing this and a quad-core would speed up my productivity.

Qualcomms Krait quadcore at 1.7Ghz with the new Adreno 320 GPU should smack this thing silly...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Apple has boosted over the air downloads on cellular networks to 50MB from 20MB. And, NetFlix is now offering 1080p streaming, and can be billed directly to your iTunes account.
> No, it doesn't. The Tegra 3 is in the Prime, and coming to more devices soon.
> Apple's become a bit more of a spec warrior lately. The SGX543MP2 was a real power house, and the most powerful in any mobile device, smartphone or otherwise, until now. Quad-core graphics are impressive.


Until now? No.


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Yes and no, they've got net-book like cases, but not one with a battery -- at least that I know of.


Would you mind suggesting some options? Looking to transform it into a laptop basically. i.e. for wording processing and what not. no battery is ok


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> My question for everyone: who will use a quad-core portable device to the maximum potential it offers? What do you use that a dual-core processor cannot handle?
> My own answer: Nothing. I have used an iPad 2 several times and it's very snappy. Same thing with a Transformer Prime, hardly noticed any difference between that and the iPad in terms of speed, from a user standpoint. Benchmarks may show something different, but that's a benchmark, uses the hardware to its maximum.


To play PS3 quality games ( Vita ).


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> All that adding a quad-core would do is make apps run poorer on a dual-core. If they can get apps run well on a dual-core, it'll run even better when a quad-core iPad comes rolling along.


It won't make them run poorer, they'll run how they run. Apps that need the faster speed will run poorer yes, but they should be designed to run for two and four.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Until now? No.


Lol what? Apple just trumped their previously-best-graphics.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Would you mind suggesting some options? Looking to transform it into a laptop basically. i.e. for wording processing and what not. no battery is ok


I made a thread with some of the top ones I've noticed a little while ago, check it out: link

I can't recommend any individual one per say, as I don't own any. But, some of those look quite nice. I like the one which looks like a MacBook Pro, with a palm rest, and IIRC dedicated keys for iPad functions.

>>>>

Accidental double btw...


----------



## 161029

I love the screen res but that's about it.


----------



## DrDarkTempler

I still dont have an official usage for my Touchpad... XD soooo new Paddy doesn't really effect me much, but kinda sad that Apple Enthusiast Fan will be WILLING to cough ~1k (just rounded off big number, because they'll be buying accessories and other stuff) to buy another tablet just cus is the next best things... is like I brought 2012 BMW, and 2013 BMW is coming out and i want that too.

But on the serious note, their upgrade from paddy 2 to 3 is pretty significant, that high res pixel will be great for artist/graphic designer/drawing on-to-go


----------



## steelbom

Apple also is offering AppleCare Plus, which covers free two cases of accidental damage for a $49 fee each incident. (It may in fact be a replacement to the standard AppleCare they used to offer, not sure.)


----------



## y2kcamaross

No, the Vita is more powerful


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No, the Vita is more powerful


I was talking about slates/smartphones, not dedicated portable consoles. The processor in the Vita is more powerful, the graphics may not be, it depends on clock speed, but the iPad 3 is powering a resolution 6 times higher than the Vita, so performance will of course be less than what the Vita can muster.


----------



## FtL1776

iOS sharing framework is pretty pathetic, pretty sad how he touted that with such a sorry feature set.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I was talking about slates/smartphones, not dedicated portable consoles. The processor in the Vita is more powerful, the graphics may not be, it depends on clock speed, but the iPad 3 is powering a resolution 6 times higher than the Vita, so performance will of course be less than what the Vita can muster.


No, you said MOBILE device, and then you said smartphone or otherwise, so clearly the Vita would have been included.


----------



## whitingnick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> LOL... "resolutionary": apple.com


Lol, ya. hardly, but nice upgrades. I think it's laughable how they try to come across as being so EPIC-- it's no doubt a marketing push.
I'm not impressed with the camera... only 5 megapixel?? Fail. But the rest of the features are better than the previous version.
4G might be an nice option for some, but I don't find myself interested in paying for another data plan-- the wi-fi version is the better value in my opinion.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> My question for everyone: who will use a quad-core portable device to the maximum potential it offers? What do you use that a dual-core processor cannot handle?
> 
> My own answer: Nothing. I have used an iPad 2 several times and it's very snappy. Same thing with a Transformer Prime, hardly noticed any difference between that and the iPad in terms of speed, from a user standpoint. Benchmarks may show something different, but that's a benchmark, uses the hardware to its maximum.


My answer to your question: I already have IPAD 2 and it's dual core. I WANT A QUAD CORE IPAD!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Apple has boosted over the air downloads on cellular networks to 50MB from 20MB. And, NetFlix is now offering 1080p streaming, and can be billed directly to your iTunes account.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Does the new A5 have a power saving core like the Tegra 3? It just confuses me that they advertise against a chipset that is basically nonexistent as of yet. Such advertising is only for enthusiasts, which are generally not who Apple goes after.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't. The Tegra 3 is in the Prime, and coming to more devices soon.
> 
> Apple's become a bit more of a spec warrior lately. The SGX543MP2 was a real power house, and the most powerful in any mobile device, smartphone or otherwise, until now. Quad-core graphics are impressive.
Click to expand...

The Nexus/Prime? Wait...how did they get Tegra 3 to work with LTE? I thought there were limitations. (Off topic now, I know, but I'm curious)


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> No, you said MOBILE device, and then you said smartphone or otherwise, so clearly the Vita would have been included.


Ah did I? My mistake. I was referring specifically to smartphones and slates.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> Lol, ya. hardly, but nice upgrades. I think it's laughable how they try to come across as being so EPIC-- it's no doubt a marketing push.
> I'm not impressed with the camera... only 5 megapixel?? Fail. But the rest of the features are better than the previous version.
> 4G might be an nice option for some, but I don't find myself interested in paying for another data plan-- the wi-fi version is the better value in my opinion.


The camera quality should be the same as the 4S. It's only 5MP but remember that's more than enough to fill up the iPad 3's display, and it still has 1080p video recording.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The Nexus/Prime? Wait...how did they get Tegra 3 to work with LTE? I thought there were limitations. (Off topic now, I know, but I'm curious)


No idea, I wasn't aware it doesn't work with LTE. (Are you sure, I don't think a processor would not be able to work with a cellular technology?)


----------



## whitingnick

I'd be interested in seeing if your eyes could really see a difference in the resolution when comparing to a iPad 2. The screens are so small, I don't know if you'd notice much of a difference.


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> Hrm, I was reading through the engadget and verge forums, and a lot of people were saying that it's been confirmed to have a SGX543MP4+ graphics processor. Besides, there are 5 variants of the SGX543 :
> Available in single to 16 core variants
> SGX543
> (single core) 35M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (two cores) 68M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (four cores) 133M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (eight cores) 266M polygon/s @200 MHz
> (sixteen cores) 532M polygon/s @200 MHz
> There is only one quadcore one. *Still though, because of the resolution I may have to pick one of these up...it could easily replace my laptop at this point.*


God...why do people keep saying this?! It can't do what you are saying. Why do people not understand this?

The screen size is the same as before, the higher resolution is only meant to increase the pixel density and *not* to provide more working area. They doubled the number of pixels vertically and horizontally but the OS, applications, etc. will still appear and function only as 1024x768.

Increasing pixel density is the whole thing behind "retina" display. In order to get the same type of thing say on a desktop monitor of 2560x1440 resolution you would have to have a screen that is actually the same size as a typical 2560x1440 (generally 27" widescreen) and have it running a 5120x2880 with applications on it running _resolution independent_ at 2560x1440.

Retina display == high pixel density
Retina display != high resolution

So frustrating...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> The Nexus/Prime? Wait...how did they get Tegra 3 to work with LTE? I thought there were limitations. (Off topic now, I know, but I'm curious)


the prime doesnt have LTE and the galaxy nexus doesnt have the tegra3


----------



## DoomDash

It seems like the resolution will almost make things run unnecessarily hard for something that the human eye can barely visually notice in the first place. I think Vita having less resolution and better usage of the GPU because of it will still make far better looking games than the ipad3 will be able to muster.


----------



## nathris

Good on Apple for pushing the hardware front, but they really need to do something about the software. Having an insanely fast tablet with a high resolution doesn't mean much when you're constrained to a UI that was designed for a 3.5" screen 5 years ago and has only changed marginally since. The app developers can't do _*everything*_.

Also, I guess this means my 252 PPI Desire has a "retina" display now. Add that to the "4G upgrade" I got from Telus last year and now I really don't need a new phone.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing if your eyes could really see a difference in the resolution when comparing to a iPad 2. The screens are so small, I don't know if you'd notice much of a difference.


The iPhone 3GS has 163 PPI and the iPhone 4 has 326 PPI and the difference is quite noticeable. The iPad 1 & 2 have 132 PPI and the iPad 3 has 264 PPI. So, we'll definitely notice a difference, and that's even been said by the initial hands-on reviews of the device, screen looks stunning.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing if your eyes could really see a difference in the resolution when comparing to a iPad 2. The screens are so small, I don't know if you'd notice much of a difference.


The difference is very noticeable. Same PPI ratio difference between the iPhone 3G and 4 and the difference is dramatic.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> It seems like the resolution will almost make things run unnecessarily hard for something that the human eye can barely visually notice in the first place. I think Vita having less resolution and better usage of the GPU because of it will still make far better looking games than the ipad3 will be able to muster.


It's very, very noticeable. But it'll look absolutely amazing. Keep in mind the Vita already has a high PPI because of the 5 inch screen, it's like 240 PPI anyway.


----------



## DarkBlade6

So whats the spec of the A5X ?! Dual Core A9 @ 1Ghz and 4x 543 ?!


----------



## Shozzking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> No idea, I wasn't aware it doesn't work with LTE. (Are you sure, I don't think a processor would not be able to work with a cellular technology?)


Not all processors are compatible with LTE, the Exynos is the best example of this. Most of the Galaxy S2 line use the Exynos, except for those that need unique bands. If you look at the Rogers LTE version or the Telus S2x (Tmobile Hercules) then they use the inferior snapdragon because exynos would prevent them from using faster radios.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> So whats the spec of the A5X ?! Dual Core A9 @ 1Ghz and 4x 543 ?!


Something like that. They did not go A15 probably because it was not ready, Quad Core A9 would have probably consumed too much power.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's very, very noticeable. But it'll look absolutely amazing. Keep in mind the Vita already has a high PPI because of the 5 inch screen, it's like 240 PPI anyway.


I have a hard time it will even look that much better than the ipad2.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkBlade6*
> 
> So whats the spec of the A5X ?! Dual Core A9 @ 1Ghz and 4x 543 ?!


It's likely 1.2GHz or higher, and it could be an SGX543MP4 or SGX554MP4.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking*
> 
> Not all processors are compatible with LTE, the Exynos is the best example of this. Most of the Galaxy S2 line use the Exynos, except for those that need unique bands. If you look at the Rogers LTE version or the Telus S2x (Tmobile Hercules) then they use the inferior snapdragon because exynos would prevent them from using faster radios.


Ah right I see, thanks for the info.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have a hard time it will even look that much better than the ipad2.


Just wait and see. Your mind will be blown. It's great on a 3.5 inch screen, it's absolutely amazing on a 9.7 inch screen.

>>>>>

On an interesting note, the iPad 3 has a 44.5 watt per hour battery. That's more than the 13 inch MacBook Pro isn't it? *EDIT*: Nope, it's two thirds of it though. The iPad 2 only had a 25 watt per hour battery.


----------



## DoomDash

http://gizmodo.com/5890999/witness-the-amazing-difference-between-the-ipad-and-ipad-hds-display

This gives an example of the difference, but I mean is this really worth taxing the GPU so much? I guess we will see.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5890999/witness-the-amazing-difference-between-the-ipad-and-ipad-hds-display
> This gives an example of the difference, but I mean is this really worth taxing the GPU so much? I guess we will see.


I'd say so. I have a 4S and previously owned a 3GS and the crispness of everything is great, but the games especially.


----------



## SchmoSalt

I find it hilariously sad that the iPad now has a bigger res than my desktop display. Yet, I would have to fork out 1 grand just to beat the iPad resolution wise. Meanwhile the cheapest iPad with a retina display is $500.

These display manufacturers are horrifically price gouging us. There is something terribly wrong if Apple can sell an entire tablet with a super high res display at half the price of these 2560 displays. The fact that you can score a stripped down Korean 2560 display for $400 that uses the same panel as the ACD just furthers my point.

It's about time 2560 displays started to drop in price, and drop dramatically. I'm talking price drops to at least $500, if not lower. I refuse to lay out money on something that has such a stupidly high markup on it.

Display rage aside, I really like this iPad. If I weren't in college and had a full time job making a nice amount of money I would easily pick one up.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I have a hard time it will even look that much better than the ipad2.


Look at the difference between an iPhone 3G and 4, or PSP and Vita, the difference is huge and immediately noticeable. I'm not sure why you have doubts, unless your vision is such that you wouldn't notice such things.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitingnick*
> 
> I'd be interested in seeing if your eyes could really see a difference in the resolution when comparing to a iPad 2. The screens are so small, I don't know if you'd notice much of a difference.


I don't know if you're serious.


----------



## perfectblade

The processor is super underwhleming it seems. Basically, the new quadcore phones are faster than this right?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> The processor is super underwhleming it seems. Basically, the new quadcore phones are faster than this right?


They're more powerful yes. But there's little gain except in games, but that doesn't mean you need the CPU for better graphics in games, as the tasks put on the CPU can be done on the GPU as well.

I'm hoping Apple's clocked this at 1.5GHz but I'm expecting a more moderate 1.2GHz. That aside, I'm also hoping Apple's used the quad-core SGX554, not the SGX543.

I've been playing around with the new iPhoto app on my 4S, it's fantastic. I like it's ability to recognise similar photos too.


----------



## Psykhotic

How much bigger will the apps be now that the graphics have 4x the pixels?


----------



## cky2k6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> The processor is super underwhleming it seems. Basically, the new quadcore phones are faster than this right?


Faster at what? Running linpack? The ui is already very fast, and so is the browser. These aren't workhorses, just entertainment oriented slates. The fast gpu is cool, but I'd rather have a vita, that is actually designed to game on.


----------



## masterinput

So I love photography....and finally the retina display is on iPad so that I can preview my photos live streaming from an Eye-Fi SD card at near-Print Resolution (300dpi). I think this is a game changer for professional photographers looking to preview photos on a shoot. Can now be done with this mobile and wireless solution. Thoughts?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> How much bigger will the apps be now that the graphics have 4x the pixels?


It could be by a substantial amount.

>>>>>

To correct something I think I said earlier, the Apple TV is running a single-core A5 not a dual-core A5.


----------



## Sxcerino

Wait wait....

the new iPads dont have 3g anymore?

It doesn't say it on the pre order page


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Wait wait....
> the new iPads dont have 3g anymore?
> It doesn't say it on the pre order page


I'm sure they do  but it's not on the tech specs either.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> I find it hilariously sad that the iPad now has a bigger res than my desktop display. Yet, I would have to fork out 1 grand just to beat the iPad resolution wise. Meanwhile the cheapest iPad with a retina display is $500.
> 
> These display manufacturers are horrifically price gouging us. There is something terribly wrong if Apple can sell an entire tablet with a super high res display at half the price of these 2560 displays. The fact that you can score a stripped down Korean 2560 display for $400 that uses the same panel as the ACD just furthers my point.
> 
> It's about time 2560 displays started to drop in price, and drop dramatically. I'm talking price drops to at least $500, if not lower. I refuse to lay out money on something that has such a stupidly high markup on it.
> 
> Display rage aside, I really like this iPad. If I weren't in college and had a full time job making a nice amount of money I would easily pick one up.


I wonder how much of a difference the backlighting makes in the price? The same could be said for TVs as well. The connectivity of the entire system has to make the price increase (license fees on top of that), and do any TVs or monitors sell a single model at the volume that Apple products go for? Being able to super-mass produce a single item has to drive down costs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterinput*
> 
> So I love photography....and finally the retina display is on iPad so that I can preview my photos live streaming from an Eye-Fi SD card at near-Print Resolution (300dpi). I think this is a game changer for professional photographers looking to preview photos on a shoot. Can now be done with this mobile and wireless solution. Thoughts?


I don't understand...why wouldn't you use a high-end laptop so you can edit the photos on the same machine you preview them? Is it the resolution you cannot get on the laptops?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> Wait wait....
> the new iPads dont have 3g anymore?
> It doesn't say it on the pre order page


There are 2 "4G" models. Both have 3G.


----------



## Ben the OCer

I find it very interesting how much bigger the battery is in the iPad 3, it now has a 42.5 watt-hour battery versus the 25 watt-hour battery in the iPad 2. That new display must take a lot more power or stress the hardware so hard that a 70% increase in battery capacity would net a 0% increase in battery run time (at least the advertized battery life is the same 10 hours as the iPad 2, it will be interesting to see the real world difference). The new display and bigger battery also add a little thickness and weight (1.44lbs 0.37" for iPad 3 versus 1.33lbs 0.34" for iPad 2) but not too drastic to matter much.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I find it very interesting how much bigger the battery is in the iPad 3, it now has a 42.5 watt-hours battery versus the 25 watt-hour battery in the iPad 2. That new display must take a lot more power or stress the hardware so hard that a 70% increase in battery capacity would net a 0% increase in battery run time (at least the advertized battery life is the same 10 hours as the iPad 2, it will be interesting to see the real world difference). The new display and bigger battery also add a little thickness and weight (1.44lbs 0.37" for iPad 3 versus 1.33lbs 0.34" for iPad 2) but not too drastic to matter much.


I think it'll be mostly the extra GPUs increasing power consumption. Backlight's the main baddie on displays, but it doesn't change with resolution, only physical size.


----------



## AlmightySheep

Ugh ... Apple.


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> http://gizmodo.com/5890999/witness-the-amazing-difference-between-the-ipad-and-ipad-hds-display
> This gives an example of the difference, but I mean is this really worth taxing the GPU so much? I guess we will see.


Oh Gizmo, please, you are not biased enough, just stop








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> I find it hilariously sad that the iPad now has a bigger res than my desktop display. Yet, I would have to fork out 1 grand just to beat the iPad resolution wise. Meanwhile the cheapest iPad with a retina display is $500.
> These display manufacturers are horrifically price gouging us. There is something terribly wrong if Apple can sell an entire tablet with a super high res display at half the price of these 2560 displays. The fact that you can score a stripped down Korean 2560 display for $400 that uses the same panel as the ACD just furthers my point.
> It's about time 2560 displays started to drop in price, and drop dramatically. I'm talking price drops to at least $500, if not lower. I refuse to lay out money on something that has such a stupidly high markup on it.
> Display rage aside, I really like this iPad. If I weren't in college and had a full time job making a nice amount of money I would easily pick one up.


You clearly know nothing about displays. For starters there are many different panels out there, some are much better at image and/or color reproduction, others are much better at fast moving action. The better IQ and color reproduction you have the more expensive the panel. Also, various types of coating that needs to get applied to certain panel types further affects this price. Then there is size. At the simplest level, a lot more physical material goes into making a larger display. On a more specific (and technical) note on panels, it is much more difficult to produce a flawless 27" panel that has a 2560x1440 resolution than a 9.7" panel that has 2048x1536 pixels (notice I am not saying resolution for a reason, but I will explain in a second). A flawed pixel on a 27" panel at 2560x1440 is visible, many flawed pixels grouped together on a 9.7" panel at 2048x1536 are not visible because of the high density. To get the same PPI and dot-pitch as the iPad, a 27" screen would have to produce a panel that has 6400x3600 pixels packed in, that is 23,040,000 pixels compared to measly 3,145,728 pixels on the iPad display. What do you think the failure rate will be on that? Last, but not least, there is the difference between "retina display" and "high resolution display". A "retina display" is a high density display whose purpose is displaying images with extreme crispness due to the very high PPI and very-low dot-pitch. On a retina display you do not get more "working surface", you simply get a sharper image. A "high resolution display" is targeted at increased productivity due to the more available working space. Therefore, the goal of a high-res display is to provide a surface where many different things can be done on the same display while still remaining legible and usable.

So, to wrap this up, there is no "stupid markup" you are talking about, just uneducated consumer. You are comparing apples and oranges, no pun intended.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterinput*
> 
> So I love photography....and finally the retina display is on iPad so that I can preview my photos live streaming from an Eye-Fi SD card at near-Print Resolution (300dpi). I think this is a game changer for professional photographers looking to preview photos on a shoot. Can now be done with this mobile and wireless solution. Thoughts?


Don't think so. Again, retina display vs. high-res display. Not to mention glossy screen and most definitely sub-par color reproduction.


----------



## BizzareRide

Lack of quad-core CPU is a bit of a letdown. If you're an app nut, then the TF is the way to go. If you play games, get the iPad 3. I have no idea how good they are with media, so I can't comment on that.

I'm trying to justify a slate and the specifications of the latest entries are tempting, however I need the productivity, power, and portability of an Ultrabook. TF 700T with the Krait S4 CPU is mighty tempting, especially since I can put Windows 8 on it and buy a dock.


----------



## xXjay247Xx

where is the Bluetooth?


----------



## _s3v3n_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> Lack of quad-core CPU is a bit of a letdown. If you're an app nut, then the TF is the way to go. If you play games, get the iPad 3. I have no idea how good they are with media, so I can't comment on that.
> 
> I'm trying to justify a slate and the specifications of the latest entries are tempting, however I need the productivity, power, and portability of an Ultrabook. TF 700T with the Krait S4 CPU is mighty tempting, especially since I can put Windows 8 on it and buy a dock.


THIS^^^^^


----------



## brucethemoose

Not sure why every one wants a quad core so bad, devs can't even properly program multi threaded stuff on x86 CPUs. But a dual core A15 at a high clock speed: that would've been money.

Also, shame on Apple for advertising a "quad core" GPU. I have 1,924 cores in my computer using that logic, but that's just plain misleading.


----------



## BlackVenom

How would a 1080p video look on that screen? Would much rather have a transformer or any other tablet.


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

wow, you guys took my post down from earlier. I only stated my opinion that the iPad 3 should be cheapened a touch for a 4G device, since there are a lot of 4G devices around these days. I can't see a personal use for it since I have a smartphone, ps3, and a custom pc as well as a laptop. Guess that kind of opinion is against the mods/users on this forum now. nice.









if you are going to use the report function of this site, I suggest that you take a second to consider that stating an opinion that isn't in line with yours doesn't mean that you should report that post unless it is wildly OT or contains offensive material in terms of hate speech and or vulgar language. my prior posing on this very thread had neither. I don't even know why it was removed.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejanh*
> 
> God...why do people keep saying this?! It can't do what you are saying. Why do people not understand this?
> The screen size is the same as before, the higher resolution is only meant to increase the pixel density and *not* to provide more working area. They doubled the number of pixels vertically and horizontally but the OS, applications, etc. will still appear and function only as 1024x768.
> Increasing pixel density is the whole thing behind "retina" display. In order to get the same type of thing say on a desktop monitor of 2560x1440 resolution you would have to have a screen that is actually the same size as a typical 2560x1440 (generally 27" widescreen) and have it running a 5120x2880 with applications on it running _resolution independent_ at 2560x1440.
> *Retina display == high pixel density
> Retina display != high resolution*
> So frustrating...


working with what you said, to attain higher density or retina display you can do two things, make the screen smaller or put more pixels on the same screen. with ipad2 vs ipad hd, the screen sizes are identical so in this case, retina does mean higher resolution.

so it's actually, retina display = high pixel density (resolution) / same screensize


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What i don understand is that iPad i build same Resolution as 1st gen iPad but now they build it with 4 pixels per pixels. What about 1080p movies? Will they show all a pixels or still limited to the 4 pixels per pixel?


----------



## downlinx

what people dont understand is the extra cost that goes into adding a cell plan for the LTE for this product, so it is really not $499. It is $499+LTE plan/monthly.


----------



## Dream Killer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What i don understand is that iPad i build same Resolution as 1st gen iPad but now they build it with 4 pixels per pixels. What about 1080p movies? Will they show all a pixels or still limited to the 4 pixels per pixel?


the ipad scale it up like any lcd screen. quality of scaling will depend on algorithm used of course.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Not sure why every one wants a quad core so bad, devs can't even properly program multi threaded stuff on x86 CPUs. But a dual core A15 at a high clock speed: that would've been money.
> Also, shame on Apple for advertising a "quad core" GPU. I have 1,924 cores in my computer using that logic, but that's just plain misleading.


It's not misleading? The PowerVR SGX543 is a single GPU, and there's four of them in the iPad 3 aka PowerVR SGX543MP4, or an SGX554MP4, we'll see soon enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> How would a 1080p video look on that screen? Would much rather have a transformer or any other tablet.


Fantastic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> What i don understand is that iPad i build same Resolution as 1st gen iPad but now they build it with 4 pixels per pixels. What about 1080p movies? Will they show all a pixels or still limited to the 4 pixels per pixel?


Can you rephrase that? 1080p movies will look great on it.


----------



## BizzareRide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> Not sure why every one wants a quad core so bad, devs can't even properly program multi threaded stuff on x86 CPUs. But a dual core A15 at a high clock speed: that would've been money.
> Also, shame on Apple for advertising a "quad core" GPU. I have 1,924 cores in my computer using that logic, but that's just plain misleading.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's not misleading? The PowerVR SGX543 is a single GPU, and there's four of them in the iPad 3 aka PowerVR SGX543MP4, or an SGX554MP4, we'll see soon enough.
> Fantastic.
> Can you rephrase that? 1080p movies will look great on it.


It will look great, but not any better than native resolution. 1080p movies will just be upscaled.. Upscaled will never look better than native resolution unless the panel tech is complete garbage and you have dead pixels.

Stupid question: Can you adjust the resolution on the iPads?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BizzareRide*
> 
> It will look great, but not any better than native resolution. 1080p movies will just be upscaled.. Upscaled will never look better than native resolution unless the panel tech is complete garbage and you have dead pixels.
> Stupid question: Can you adjust the resolution on the iPads?


It won't look any better than native resolution, no, but it should look the same. And no you can't adjust the resolution of the iPad.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejanh*
> 
> God...why do people keep saying this?! It can't do what you are saying. Why do people not understand this?
> The screen size is the same as before, the higher resolution is only meant to increase the pixel density and *not* to provide more working area. They doubled the number of pixels vertically and horizontally but the OS, applications, etc. will still appear and function only as 1024x768.
> Increasing pixel density is the whole thing behind "retina" display. In order to get the same type of thing say on a desktop monitor of 2560x1440 resolution you would have to have a screen that is actually the same size as a typical 2560x1440 (generally 27" widescreen) and have it running a 5120x2880 with applications on it running _resolution independent_ at 2560x1440.
> Retina display == high pixel density
> Retina display != high resolution
> So frustrating...


Your argument has nothing to do with what you quoted. And how do you know what he does with his desktop? He might just use it to surf and such. All he said was that he likes the high resolution, lol.


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dream Killer*
> 
> working with what you said, to attain higher density or retina display you can do two things, make the screen smaller or put more pixels on the same screen. with ipad2 vs ipad hd, the screen sizes are identical so in this case, retina does mean higher resolution.
> so it's actually, retina display = high pixel density (resolution) / same screensize


Lol, you just restated exactly what I said, so I am confused as to your point but I will try to respond...

In fact, you are absolutely right as well in reiterating my point and expanding on it a bit. You can attain higher density by doing two things, make the screen smaller or put more pixels on screen. Apple puts more pixels on screen, but they do _not_ increase workspace area. You are still operating in a 1024x768 space, it just looks much sharper.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Your argument has nothing to do with what you quoted. And how do you know what he does with his desktop? He might just use it to surf and such. All he said was that he likes the high resolution, lol.


Actually, it has plenty to do with what I quoted, but I guess your reading comprehension has failed you. He said that the (roughly paraphrased) higher resolution display will allow him to replace his laptop. This is absolutely false, unless his laptop runs at 1024x768, which I sincerely doubt. Much more likely is that he thinks that the iPad gives him more working space because of the high-density screen, which it does not.


----------



## L D4WG

Just read that Australia's 4G network wont support the new iPad







, we will get faster 3G speeds but no 4G with Telstra... Sighhh....


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejanh*
> 
> Actually, it has plenty to do with what I quoted, but I guess your reading comprehension has failed you. He said that the (roughly paraphrased) higher resolution display will allow him to replace his laptop. This is absolutely false, unless his laptop runs at 1024x768, which I sincerely doubt. Much more likely is that he thinks that the iPad gives him more working space because of the high-density screen, which it does not.


LoL, how is it false that he can replace his laptop with the new iPad? You don't even know what his usage is on his laptop. He might just use it to surf. All he said was that he likes the higher rez and can see himself using that instead of his laptop. Then you go on talking about the differences between rez vs screen size etc etc, which has nothing to do with what you quoted. So um, your reading comprehension took it too far.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejanh*
> 
> Actually, it has plenty to do with what I quoted, but I guess your reading comprehension has failed you. He said that the (roughly paraphrased) higher resolution display will allow him to replace his laptop. This is absolutely false, unless his laptop runs at 1024x768, which I sincerely doubt. Much more likely is that he thinks that the iPad gives him more working space because of the high-density screen, which it does not.


Yes it does. Higher resolution will give you more work space - up to a point of course.
It really depends on your vision, and the distance you use your device at, but it's entirely preposterous to completely deny it.

I can try my 30" monitor at 1600p and 720p, and the difference in gained workspace, even at a 2 feet distance, is truly noticeable. The same thing holds for an iPad granted that you use it a distance of 1-2 feet.


----------



## IRO-Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downlinx*
> 
> what people dont understand is the extra cost that goes into adding a cell plan for the LTE for this product, so it is really not $499. It is $499+LTE plan/monthly.


Because people want internet access on the go? Don't get your complaint. Also, it's not a cell plan, it's a data plan, and the $499 ipad doesn't have 3g/4g


----------



## Kirby1

Those specs seems pretty good, but still no USB support. Still pretty much useless.


----------



## Lareson

The 4G/3G on all 3 iPads are pay-as-you-go plan. You're not tied to a plan, so if you just want to use it only when your on a trip or something and cancel it when you get home, that's fine, no penalty.

At least that's the way it is here in the US, don't know about other countries.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirby1*
> 
> Those specs seems pretty good, but still no USB support. Still pretty much useless.


The dock connector is pretty much just as universal. There are adapters and such that work with it with SD cards, CF cards and even USB keyboards.


----------



## Spct

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Because people want internet access on the go? Don't get your complaint. Also, it's not a cell plan, it's a data plan, and the $499 ipad doesn't have 3g/4g


Yes,

For wi-fi and 4G the least expensive model is &629.00. Add you cheapest Verizon plan at $30. per month...

One year of use at you have $360. in cell fees.

It is a beautiful piece of technology.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Ok, here's my opinion.
> 1. Awesome. Honestly. More rez = better. No complaints here
> 2. Same as before.
> 3. Eh. Its the same as before, but just has NV. Tegra built in. Its not truly a Quad core, as its just the GPU. The CPU is still a dual core.
> 4. Pointless. My Motorola Milestone from a million years ago had this. My galaxy S2 has 8mp. Motorola announced 41mp a week ago or so.
> 5. 4G LTE. Awesome. Behind the curve though.
> 6. Carriers. Cant complain here I guess.
> 7. Thats pretty good. Considering the screen size, 9 hours is fine.
> 8. 16gb Wifi. IMO it should be 399 for the wifi model, but whatever. Apple will be apple and price gouge.
> 9. Of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Ditto.
> Basically its selling point is that it has an HD screen. Thats it. The CPU isnt anything big, considering there's basically nothing on the market that pushes any of these dual/quad core phones / tablets. The camera is pathetic, as its actually a DOWNGRADE from the iPhone 4s, which is already half a year old, and its FAR behind everything on the market. 4G is considered standard now, so thats also not a selling point.
> Basically, this would have been really cool LAST year.


When your company logo is a selling point the rest of the arguement is pretty invalid no? Still got my 64GB ipad 1, can't lose all that space not giving it up for a 16GB


----------



## KBcobra

Lol @ people who think the Tegra 3 is fast. It got owned by Qualcomm's S4 dual core. Now imagine a quad core....


----------



## bgtrance

You are pretty much looking at Iphone 5 right there minus the huge resolution.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bgtrance*
> 
> You are pretty much looking at Iphone 5 right there minus the huge resolution.


Not quite, it's likely that iPhone 5 will have the A6 w/ a dual-core Cortex A15 and a PowerVR SGX 600 series GPU.


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> Yes it does. Higher resolution will give you more work space - up to a point of course.
> It really depends on your vision, and the distance you use your device at, but it's entirely preposterous to completely deny it.
> I can try my 30" monitor at 1600p and 720p, and the difference in gained workspace, even at a 2 feet distance, is truly noticeable. The same thing holds for an iPad granted that you use it a distance of 1-2 feet.


I think you missed his point. For computer monitors this is true, a higher resolution means more workspace. For the iPad 3 this is not the case. It is scaled so that everything is the same size as the iPad 2, it's just much crisper because of the increased pixel density. If there was no scaling then everything would be crazy small and hard to read. Can you imagine how unusable 1:1 scaling on a 9.7" 2048x1536 display would be?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

So what would iPad "4" Bring?

So far what i can thing.
Better GPU. You dont need 4 GPUs to get high performance, so more Battery life
Smaller and lighter.
Faster CPU and more Power efficient.
Complete new form?

I think to get the Retina screen they had to but too much battery. Its good but also its heavy. iPad 2 was Borderline for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I think you missed his point. For computer monitors this is true, a higher resolution means more workspace. For the iPad 3 this is not the case. It is scaled so that everything is the same size as the iPad 2, it's just much crisper because of the increased pixel density. If there was no scaling then everything would be crazy small and hard to read. Can you imagine how unusable 1:1 scaling on a 9.7" 2048x1536 display would be?


I noticed that with Galaxy Nexus Google did not speed too much time with the screen. Because its 720p so text will be so small u cant read it. iPhone 4S does not allow the Text to get that small to see the small pixels.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> So what would iPad "4" Bring?
> So far what i can thing.
> Better GPU. You dont need 4 GPUs to get high performance, so more Battery life
> Smaller and lighter.
> Faster CPU and more Power efficient.
> Complete new form?
> I think to get the Retina screen they had to but too much battery. Its good but also its heavy. iPad 2 was Borderline for me.
> I noticed that with Galaxy Nexus Google did not speed too much time with the screen. Because its 720p so text will be so small u cant read it. iPhone 4S does not allow the Text to get that small to see the small pixels.


What? The galaxy nexus' screen is gorgeous, and in order to READ if it's too small, you ZOOM in, what a concept!


----------



## y2kcamaross

This will actually be my first Apple product I've ever owned, I've used a few Ipads for a moment here and there, but nothing too extensive, I really hope I don't absolutely hate it, I'm so used to rooted and rom'd android tablets/phones, I honestly don't know if I'll like iOS


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I think you missed his point. For computer monitors this is true, a higher resolution means more workspace. For the iPad 3 this is not the case. It is scaled so that everything is the same size as the iPad 2, it's just much crisper because of the increased pixel density. If there was no scaling then everything would be crazy small and hard to read. Can you imagine how unusable 1:1 scaling on a 9.7" 2048x1536 display would be?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What? The galaxy nexus' screen is gorgeous, and in order to READ if it's too small, you ZOOM in, what a concept!


Yes its a mazing screen but the OS still needs some more work. I dont know how to explain it but whne i open OCN with iPhone its much zoomed in and the Nexus. This makes the Nexus Text not a clear so you have to zoom most of the time.


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> Yes it does. Higher resolution will give you more work space - up to a point of course.
> It really depends on your vision, and the distance you use your device at, but it's entirely preposterous to completely deny it.
> I can try my 30" monitor at 1600p and 720p, and the difference in gained workspace, even at a 2 feet distance, is truly noticeable. The same thing holds for an iPad granted that you use it a distance of 1-2 feet.










I think you missed a memo on "retina displays" but I will let the nice gentleman quoted below explain it to you once more...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I think you missed his point. For computer monitors this is true, a higher resolution means more workspace. For the iPad 3 this is not the case. It is scaled so that everything is the same size as the iPad 2, it's just much crisper because of the increased pixel density. If there was no scaling then everything would be crazy small and hard to read. Can you imagine how unusable 1:1 scaling on a 9.7" 2048x1536 display would be?


Thank you for clearing that up for the nice gentleman above. Sadly, I think he very well illustrated my point around the lack of understanding what constitutes a "retina" display and at the same time showed exactly how marketing works on an average consumer. People will flock to the iPad for high-resolution display when in reality this will do nothing for them but give crisper text and images while still limiting them to operate in what would traditionally be 1024x768 space.

In reality, the best PPI that you will get on a screen that size while maintaining the readability if you actually scale the resolution in favor of a larger workspace is maybe 180 PPI and even at that it would be pretty challenging to view content normally for most users over 20 years old. Extended viewing would be painful and quite bad for the eyes. Apple gets around this by maintaining the exact same scaling of everything on screen as is present at 1024x768 resolution, just increasing pixel density to make everything appear much more natural and sharper. If you could do the same thing on a computer screen you would not really need anti-aliasing as pixels would be so small that the eye could not discern any edges and everything would look as though it has smooth curves.


----------



## NateN34

So, it is quad core graphics, but dual core CPU?

If that is what it is, then meh.


----------



## born2bwild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejanh*
> 
> In reality, the best PPI that you will get on a screen that size while maintaining the readability if you actually scale the resolution in favor of a larger workspace is maybe 180 PPI and even at that it would be pretty challenging to view content normally for most users over 20 years old. Extended viewing would be painful and quite bad for the eyes. Apple gets around this by maintaining the exact same scaling of everything on screen as is present at 1024x768 resolution, just increasing pixel density to make everything appear much more natural and sharper. If you could do the same thing on a computer screen you would not really need anti-aliasing as pixels would be so small that the eye could not discern any edges and everything would look as though it has smooth curves.


I agree that with the scaling - which is in itself obligatory due to the limits of the users' vision - the true effects of the high-res display are lost or reduced in some cases. However, there is still a noticeable limit when using an app that takes advantage of the display. For example, given that you have an acceptable near vision, web pages can be viewed more zoomed-out while browsing.

As an example we can compare an iPhone 4 (300ppi+) and an iPod touch 3, both of which I possess. Zoomed-out texts on the iPod which appear utterly indecipherable, can be easily read on the iPhone 4's retina display (while maintaining the same zoom). _And so this will allow you to have, in effect, a larger workspace simply due to the presence of the retina display which will allow us to use smaller zooms (resulting in greater working areas)._ And while for many things the scaling will reduce the effects of the added resolution, crucial apps will take great benefit of this upgrade. Not to mention, that practically everything will look better on the iPad given that it's viewed under 2 feet distance.


----------



## kabj06

Like I have said in other threads, this thing's GPU is going to have its work cut out for it. A single 6870 can barely drive my 1080p monitor although this was in DX11 games.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Yes its a mazing screen but the OS still needs some more work. I dont know how to explain it but whne i open OCN with iPhone its much zoomed in and the Nexus. This makes the Nexus Text not a clear so you have to zoom most of the time.


You can set the DPI of the Nexus higher so all of the UI will be rendered larger.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I agree that with the scaling - which is in itself obligatory due to the limits of the users' vision - the true effects of the high-res display are lost or reduced in some cases. However, there is still a noticeable limit when using an app that takes advantage of the display. For example, given that you have an acceptable near vision, web pages can be viewed more zoomed-out while browsing.
> As an example we can compare an iPhone 4 (300ppi+) and an iPod touch 3, both of which I possess. Zoomed-out texts on the iPod which appear utterly indecipherable, can be easily read on the iPhone 4's retina display (while maintaining the same zoom). _And so this will allow you to have, in effect, a larger workspace simply due to the presence of the retina display which will allow us to use smaller zooms (resulting in greater working areas)._ And while for many things the scaling will reduce the effects of the added resolution, crucial apps will take great benefit of this upgrade. Not to mention, that practically everything will look better on the iPad given that it's viewed under 2 feet distance.


Thats different with iPhone. you dont need to Zoom with iPad 2. Retina is simply for looks. in iPhone 4 yes it will make it so the non retina u cant read text without zooming.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Whipped up an unbiased comparison between base models of the Transformer Prime and iPad. And before any of you Apple fanbois start saying that the App Store > Android Market, click here.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> What? The galaxy nexus' screen is gorgeous, and in order to READ if it's too small, you ZOOM in, what a concept!


It's not practical to have to zoom in on everything on your device though. If it didn't scale up then everything would be one quarter of the size.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateN34*
> 
> So, it is quad core graphics, but dual core CPU?
> If that is what it is, then meh.


That's right, dual-core CPU, quad-core GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I agree that with the scaling - which is in itself obligatory due to the limits of the users' vision - the true effects of the high-res display are lost or reduced in some cases. However, there is still a noticeable limit when using an app that takes advantage of the display. For example, given that you have an acceptable near vision, web pages can be viewed more zoomed-out while browsing.
> As an example we can compare an iPhone 4 (300ppi+) and an iPod touch 3, both of which I possess. Zoomed-out texts on the iPod which appear utterly indecipherable, can be easily read on the iPhone 4's retina display (while maintaining the same zoom). _And so this will allow you to have, in effect, a larger workspace simply due to the presence of the retina display which will allow us to use smaller zooms (resulting in greater working areas)._ And while for many things the scaling will reduce the effects of the added resolution, crucial apps will take great benefit of this upgrade. Not to mention, that practically everything will look better on the iPad given that it's viewed under 2 feet distance.


You don't get any more real estate whatsoever. However the sharper display may help you read better at the same level of zoom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Like I have said in other threads, this thing's GPU is going to have its work cut out for it. A single 6870 can barely drive my 1080p monitor although this was in DX11 games.


It's okay, the games on iOS are only beginning to approach console quality. It's far, far, from anything that a PC game would throw at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray*
> 
> Whipped up an unbiased comparison between base models of the Transformer Prime and iPad HD. And before any of you Apple fanbois start saying that the App Store > Android Market, click here.


It's not the iPad HD. It's the third generation iPad, or iPad 3. And App Store is > Android Market.

You left out the GPU in your comparison


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *born2bwild*
> 
> I agree that with the scaling - which is in itself obligatory due to the limits of the users' vision - the true effects of the high-res display are lost or reduced in some cases. However, there is still a noticeable limit when using an app that takes advantage of the display. For example, given that you have an acceptable near vision, web pages can be viewed more zoomed-out while browsing.
> As an example we can compare an iPhone 4 (300ppi+) and an iPod touch 3, both of which I possess. Zoomed-out texts on the iPod which appear utterly indecipherable, can be easily read on the iPhone 4's retina display (while maintaining the same zoom). _And so this will allow you to have, in effect, a larger workspace simply due to the presence of the retina display which will allow us to use smaller zooms (resulting in greater working areas)._ And while for many things the scaling will reduce the effects of the added resolution, crucial apps will take great benefit of this upgrade. Not to mention, that practically everything will look better on the iPad given that it's viewed under 2 feet distance.


I think steelbom summarized it the best above (also quoted below)...
Quote:


> You don't get any more real estate whatsoever. However the sharper display may help you read better at the same level of zoom.


----------



## Psykhotic

I want that display grrr. I don't think I can justify spending the $750 I would on the 32gb and apple TV (airplay is too cool to pass up).

I graduate from college in June but have no job prospects as of yet, I think I deserve a graduation present but damn. I got my iPad 2 in May so I think it could probably make it another year and at least then be an even bigger upgrade.

Any thoughts?


----------



## allpointsbulletin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SprayN'Pray*
> 
> Whipped up an unbiased comparison between base models of the Transformer Prime and iPad. And before any of you Apple fanbois start saying that the App Store > Android Market, click here.


I honestly regret buying the asus prime, not for the product itself, but asus in general. Their quality control department was seriously lacking. I received a prime that had severe issues with the wifi, bluetooth, and gps. Not only that, but, i also received a defective wall charger in which i had to put it in the freezer each time i wanted to charge my tablet. Asus attempted to hide the fact that their aluminum back plate was the cause of the issue, and when they finally admitted it, they announced new models of their tegra 3 tablets.

Putting those subjective perturbations aside, i preferred the android Os over apple's. I had more freedom. I had more choices. I was in control of the device.
But what left me wanting more was the app store. Call me stupid, but i missed the apple app store when i had the Prime. There was a wide range of apps, that added more functionality to the device; however, what i found on the apple store was non existed in the android store. I pre ordered the ipad 3 today after getting a full refund for my prime via amazon after a series of complications from the rma process a while back. Hope the ipad 3 is just as good as the prime i had, minus asus's quality control.


----------



## SprayN'Pray

Oh look, turns out Gizmodo has made a comparison as well, across more tablets


----------



## rubicsphere

My iPad 2 suddenly feels so inadequate


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allpointsbulletin*
> 
> I honestly regret buying the asus prime, not for the product itself, but asus in general. Their quality control department was seriously lacking. I received a prime that had severe issues with the wifi, bluetooth, and gps. Not only that, but, i also received a defective wall charger in which i had to put it in the freezer each time i wanted to charge my tablet. Asus attempted to hide the fact that their aluminum back plate was the cause of the issue, and when they finally admitted it, they announced new models of their tegra 3 tablets.


ASUS did have issues regarding early batches of TF Primes, but the newer ones are generally better overall. Mine works just right, save for GPS which I have not yet tested in full.


----------



## allpointsbulletin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> ASUS did have issues regarding early batches of TF Primes, but the newer ones are generally better overall. Mine works just right, save for GPS which I have not yet tested in full.


Bah, i originally wanted my defective prime replaced. So i talked to an amazon representative and they handled the rma process for me. Problem is, they shipped it to my old address in which i have no access too. And because of Amazon's strict policies, the only option i had was for it to be re routed back to their warehouse. Even then, they didnt bother shipping it to the correct address. They didnt have "the means" to ship out the package again. So i settled with a refund.


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm really impressed that apple actually lowered the price.

Also the new apple tv looks pretty sweet for $99.


----------



## Psykhotic

My first iPad 2 had backlight bleed realllllly badly. I bought it online and the retailer told my I had to deal with Apple, a quick trip to the Apple store and I walked away with a perfect one.

I may try selling it on here so I can buy a new one.. it's so tempting!


----------



## perfectblade

A windows 8 x86 tablet with a dock would be sick.

As would a 13" ultrabook with a touchscreen.


----------



## note235

buying one
wanted an appletv and thought to myself "ill walk in the store next week" or "ill order tomorrow"
but they're "sold out"


----------



## hajile

Apple sure dropped the ball here.

The CPU is already dated. S4, Atom, Brazos, and A15 are all faster by an order of magnitude with two already being in production and the others coming out in a few months.

The screen certainly costs much more than the older one which will affect profits per unit and reduce overall performance despite the doubling GPU power (more costs) which requires a battery bigger than the one in the MacBook air (another cost though due in part to 45nm fab which makes what was already the largest consumer SOC even larger as more GPU is added).

Due to weight constraints and the need for a bigger battery, the structural supports of the device were likely reduced again (like they were in the ipad2 to shave a few mm) else the battery became an even more important support.

Due to performance being halved for most applications, the Tegra3 in the transformer prime likely offers better performance for native resolutions (which is going one since the GeForce ULP is fixed function and dated). A 1200p device can have a gpu 30% slower and still have the same per-pixel performance.

OT: what's the big deal with "quad-core graphics"? If anything, quad-core is a detriment because it may have less than 100% scaling in real applications. If this is not the case, then it would be more appropriate to refer to it as a GPU with x number of shaders For example, the adreno 225 has 40 shader cores divided into 8 SIMD (which are larger cores) which together fit into one MIMD array.


----------



## Benladesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajile*
> 
> Apple sure dropped the ball here.
> The CPU is already dated. S4, Atom, Brazos, and A15 are all faster by an order of magnitude with two already being in production and the others coming out in a few months.


The majority of Apple fans don't know this as they don't keep up with techie stuff. To their eyes this is the best on the market.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh*
> 
> The majority of Apple fans don't know this as they don't keep up with techie stuff. To their eyes this is the best on the market.


Many people are already struggling to differentiate the CPU from a GPU, because of that vague quad-core description.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajile*
> 
> Apple sure dropped the ball here.
> The CPU is already dated. S4, Atom, Brazos, and A15 are all faster by an order of magnitude with two already being in production and the others coming out in a few months.
> The screen certainly costs much more than the older one which will affect profits per unit and reduce overall performance despite the doubling GPU power (more costs) which requires a battery bigger than the one in the MacBook air (another cost though due in part to 45nm fab which makes what was already the largest consumer SOC even larger as more GPU is added).
> Due to weight constraints and the need for a bigger battery, the structural supports of the device were likely reduced again (like they were in the ipad2 to shave a few mm) else the battery became an even more important support.
> Due to performance being halved for most applications, the Tegra3 in the transformer prime likely offers better performance for native resolutions (which is going one since the GeForce ULP is fixed function and dated). A 1200p device can have a gpu 30% slower and still have the same per-pixel performance.
> OT: what's the big deal with "quad-core graphics"? If anything, quad-core is a detriment because it may have less than 100% scaling in real applications. If this is not the case, then it would be more appropriate to refer to it as a GPU with x number of shaders For example, the adreno 225 has 40 shader cores divided into 8 SIMD (which are larger cores) which together fit into one MIMD array.


What did u expect? Its A5X. If they had a A6 in there too it would be too much for Apple. Even this is a bit much for Apple. Same as iPhone 4. They upped the CPU from 600Mhz to 1Ghz and used Same GPU from 3GS. Now they used same CPU. iPad 2 has same screen so they got it a A5 Chip. iPad 4 will have same screen so they will get it a A6 Chip and so on.


----------



## Idra

As someone who does not currently own a tablet or laptop, is this a good purchase?

I need something for taking notes and reading PDFs in class.

Please quote my post if replying to me so that I get a notification.


----------



## kabj06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra*
> 
> As someone who does not currently own a tablet or laptop, is this a good purchase?
> I need something for taking notes and reading PDFs in class.
> Please quote my post if replying to me so that I get a notification.


As the iPad lacks a real keyboard and a mouse or trackpad I'd say it's horrible for notes (unless you get a real keyboard).

Of course, I'm biased as I have gorilla hands which make it near impossible for me to use a touchscreen.


----------



## NateN34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra*
> 
> As someone who does not currently own a tablet or laptop, is this a good purchase?
> I need something for taking notes and reading PDFs in class.
> Please quote my post if replying to me so that I get a notification.


Heck no, it is horrible for that. I see using (trying) in class and I just laugh at them.

Save yourself the money and get get a netbook that has a real keyboard.


----------



## Rubers

The resolution is unnecessary and will hinder games performance, or see games run at lower resolutions than the screen (which isn't always done right)

The back camera is entirely unnecessary... does anyone take pictures with their tablet? I'm not nit picking, either. I can't see the point in a back camera on any tablet. Front, yes, obviously for video calls. But what's the point in the back camera? Surely something like the 4S would be the best bet, since it'll fit easily into the hands. Taking pictures with a tablet is going to feel like taking pictures with a cutting board...

£650+ for a 32GB model. Oh. My. Lol. Sorry, but that is just.... unspeakable. For £350 you can have a SandyBridge laptop and I'd much rather spend half as much and get twice as good.

Ah well, a fool and his money are soon parted.

Also, what exactly is revolutionary about this product? Retina display? Nope. LTE/4G? Nope. Quad core? Nope. All tried and tested. Sure, might be a couple of firsts here and there, but nope, nothing revolutionary.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajile*
> 
> OT: what's the big deal with "quad-core graphics"? If anything, quad-core is a detriment because it may have less than 100% scaling in real applications. If this is not the case, then it would be more appropriate to refer to it as a GPU with x number of shaders For example, the adreno 225 has 40 shader cores divided into 8 SIMD (which are larger cores) which together fit into one MIMD array.


... Apple doesn't often sell to people who understand technology. All that information would just leave a customer stood there thinking "whoa, what? You said 40 SIms in my iPad? Gnarly. Hey, honey, this one has your Sims thing on it!"


----------



## ressurrectin

Just came here to say thanks for creating this and keeping all the Apple "news" in 1 thread so the top news posts don't get flooded with it.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajile*
> 
> Apple sure dropped the ball here.
> The CPU is already dated. S4, Atom, Brazos, and A15 are all faster by an order of magnitude with two already being in production and the others coming out in a few months.


It's not holding back the iPad right now so it will be fine. I'd have liked a dual-core Cortex A15, but I expect we'll only see a quad-core one next year, and perhaps even in the iPhone 5, paired with PowerVR SGX600 series graphics. We don't know what the iPad 3's dual-core is clocked at either, hopefully it'll be 1.5GHz.
Quote:


> The screen certainly costs much more than the older one which will affect profits per unit and reduce overall performance despite the doubling GPU power (more costs) which requires a battery bigger than the one in the MacBook air (another cost though due in part to 45nm fab which makes what was already the largest consumer SOC even larger as more GPU is added).


We don't know how much it costs, and on top of that, production costs may have decreased on other components which may compensate for it if the difference is indeed significant.
Quote:


> Due to weight constraints and the need for a bigger battery, the structural supports of the device were likely reduced again (like they were in the ipad2 to shave a few mm) else the battery became an even more important support.


That's very much speculation. We'll see all the details when iFixit tears it down, and when we get some reviews.
Quote:


> Due to performance being halved for most applications, the Tegra3 in the transformer prime likely offers better performance for native resolutions (which is going one since the GeForce ULP is fixed function and dated). A 1200p device can have a gpu 30% slower and still have the same per-pixel performance.


Performance will not be halved for most applications. It remains to be seen whether or not _games_ will have a reduction in performance or not.
Quote:


> OT: what's the big deal with "quad-core graphics"? If anything, quad-core is a detriment because it may have less than 100% scaling in real applications. If this is not the case, then it would be more appropriate to refer to it as a GPU with x number of shaders For example, the adreno 225 has 40 shader cores divided into 8 SIMD (which are larger cores) which together fit into one MIMD array.


It's a quad-core, and IIRC they have 95% or better scaling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> The resolution is unnecessary and will hinder games performance, or see games run at lower resolutions than the screen (which isn't always done right)
> The back camera is entirely unnecessary... does anyone take pictures with their tablet?
> £650+ for a 32GB model. Oh. My. Lol. Sorry, but that is just.... unspeakable. For £350 you can have a SandyBridge laptop.
> Ah well, a fool and his money are soon parted.
> Also, what exactly is revolutionary about this product? Retina display? Nope. LTE/4G? Nope. Quad core? Nope. All tried and tested. Sure, might be a couple of firsts here and there, but nope, nothing revolutionary.
> To Idra, get a Transformer Prime. It's key points are:
> 1. It has a detachable keyboard and track pad
> 2. It's not an Apple product.


It's not unnecessary and it's a huge step forward, it'll make games look absolutely amazing. And games won't be running at a lower resolution than the screen either, they will run just fine. You really think Apple would release a product which caused existing games to NOT RUN? Of course not. We don't know what the bottlenecks in current games are either... and on top of that, you could also remove AA if absolutely necessary as it will be much less required.

Managing to fit a 2048x1536 resolution on a 9.7 inch display is pretty revolutionary. Although I'd not expect you to ever admit that.

>>>>>

On another note, check iPhoto on iPad 3 out, it's very intuitive, and powerful:


----------



## Kenshiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> It's a quad-core, and IIRC they have 95% or better scaling.
> It's not unnecessary and it's a huge step forward, it'll make games look absolutely amazing. *And games won't be running at a lower resolution than the screen either,* they will run just fine. You really think Apple would release a product which caused existing games to NOT RUN? Of course not. We don't know what the bottlenecks in current games are either... and on top of that, you could also remove AA if absolutely necessary as it will be much less required.
> Managing to fit a 2048x1536 resolution on a 9.7 inch display is pretty revolutionary. Although I'd not expect you to ever admit that.
> >>>>>


I'm not fully up to speed on the chipset, but how will the new ipad run games at 2048x1536 native without scaling.. when high end PCs need 2G-3G VRAM on high end cards to accomplish that without lag? Are we talking simple 2D games here?


----------



## Rubers

Oh, ok. So modern GPU's don't struggle to run games effectively on a such a resolution?

Sorry, but that's a load of rubbish and the display is a gimmick. It's not necessary at all.

Oh and revolutionary?

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/25/ortustech-unveils-worlds-smallest-full-hd-display-puts-retina/

Sure it's not quite the same size and resolution, but what Apple have done isn't revolutionary. Apple didn't do anything. They didn't design or manufacture the displays, or the GPU.

And lets get the games problem out of the way. Yes, Angry Birds is going to run fine. GTA is probably going to run fine. But newer games won't exactly be able to take advantage of the added power because it's going to be used to fill the display. If you think rendering 2048x1536 pixels is as easy as rendering 1280x720 pixels... you're on the wrong forum.

Lastly, no, I don't have blind devotion to Apple and iPhoto, iCloud, iWhatever sounds like stupid gimmicky names for bog standard programs. And, personally, I hate anything cloud based. Local for the win.


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> I'm not fully up to speed on the chipset, but how will the new ipad run games at 2048x1536 native without scaling.. when high end PCs need 2G-3G VRAM on high end cards to accomplish that without lag? Are we talking simple 2D games here?


He HAS to be talking about simple games like Angry Birds. It's common knowledge that a resolution so high is going to tax even a modern PC at medium graphics levels. Either one of two things will happen. Games will scale to the new resolution and take a performance hit, they won't scale at all and look horrendous or the screen will scale and they'll look ok (but be at lower resolutions).


----------



## Kieran

Just found some information about the 4G plans and their pricing.


The $30 AT&T price tier comes with a 3GB data plan, rather than 2GB as originally stated in the article. Apple has yet to update the information on its website.


----------



## nova_prime

looks nice...i may consider getting one...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> I'm not fully up to speed on the chipset, but how will the new ipad run games at 2048x1536 native without scaling.. when high end PCs need 2G-3G VRAM on high end cards to accomplish that without lag? Are we talking simple 2D games here?


The games they run aren't anywhere near as complex as what the iPad offers. They will run at native resolution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Oh, ok. So modern GPU's don't struggle to run games effectively on a such a resolution?
> Sorry, but that's a load of rubbish and the display is a gimmick. It's not necessary at all.


Uh...? The iPad isn't running desktop class games, either. It's going to run games fine, and it's not a gimmick.
Quote:


> Oh and revolutionary?
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/25/ortustech-unveils-worlds-smallest-full-hd-display-puts-retina/
> Sure it's not quite the same size and resolution, but what Apple have done isn't revolutionary. Apple didn't do anything. They didn't design or manufacture the displays, or the GPU.


There's not enough information about the display provided to make a comparison. That aside, if it's so simple why hasn't everyone else done this yet? Even ASUS hasn't come out with their 1920x1200 resolution slate yet. I don't know about displays, but they design the SoC and make everything work together.
Quote:


> And lets get the games problem out of the way. Yes, Angry Birds is going to run fine. GTA is probably going to run fine. But newer games won't exactly be able to take advantage of the added power because it's going to be used to fill the display. If you think rendering 2048x1536 pixels is as easy as rendering 1280x720 pixels... you're on the wrong forum.
> Lastly, no, I don't have blind devotion to Apple and iPhoto, iCloud, iWhatever sounds like stupid gimmicky names for bog standard programs. And, personally, I hate anything cloud based. Local for the win.


You mean like Infinity Blade: Dungeons which was demoed at the Keynote, which apparently looks significantly better than Infinity Blade 2. So somehow, they've got a better looking game, running at smooth frame rates? Hmm...

As I said, you don't know what bottlenecks games in the current iPad. You don't even know exactly what GPU is in it, no one does until iFixIt tears it down. You don't know what clock speed those GPUs are running either. And as I said, you can drop MSAA out of the picture for some increased performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> He HAS to be talking about simple games like Angry Birds. It's common knowledge that a resolution so high is going to tax even a modern PC at medium graphics levels. Either one of two things will happen. Games will scale to the new resolution and take a performance hit, they won't scale at all and look horrendous or the screen will scale and they'll look ok (but be at lower resolutions).


I'm talking about Real Racing 2, Infinity Blade 2, and even more graphically demanding games like Infinity Blade: Dungeons, which was demoed at the Keynote. The games will run at 2048x1536. The more graphically impressive Infinity Blade: Dungeons proves you wrong already.

>>>>>>

This is IB: Dungeons:




It's going to be awesome at 2048x1536.

Oh and Sky Gamblers looks great too:




This is a better video of Sky Gamblers, it looks impressive:


----------



## Malcolm

>$499

>$499

>$499

>$499

>$499

>$499

Yeah, not gonna work.


----------



## Kauke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> looks nice...i may consider getting one...


It looks exactly like Ipad and ipad2


----------



## Smo

Until this is Jailbroken, I'm sticking to my iPad 2.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kauke*
> 
> It looks exactly like Ipad and ipad2


Yes, because exterior looks are all that matter.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*
> 
> Yes, because exterior looks are all that matter.


But he's right. How will people know Joe has upgraded if it looks the same? Joe's life revolves around showing off. There are a lot of Joes in this world. There really is no counter to that because we're both posting on a forum that picks motherboards based on color scheme.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> But he's right. How will people know Joe has upgraded if it looks the same? Joe's life revolves around showing off. There are a lot of Joes in this world. There really is no counter to that because we're both posting on a forum that *picks motherboards based on color scheme.*


I don't get this, I really don't.


----------



## kikkO

The device is great, but the introduction just isn't the same without Steve Jobs.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kikkO*
> 
> The device is great, but the introduction just isn't the same without Steve Jobs.


I find the lack of the Reality Distortion Field refreshing, actually.


----------



## L D4WG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kirby1*
> 
> Those specs seems pretty good, but still no USB support. Still pretty much useless.


Useless? Why do people need USB?

Plug in you external storage?There are much better ways to get data on and off a tablet and PC for that matter.


----------



## kikkO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> I find the lack of the Reality Distortion Field refreshing, actually.


Yeah, that's called being boring and acting like everyone else.


----------



## SpartanVXL

My CRT feels old :L

At least the pad dosent beat it in refresh rate


----------



## steelbom

There is another really good upside to the iPad 3 having a higher resolution than 1080p, and that's because when you output it to your HDTV it'll be powering less pixels, so game developers won't have to worry about making it work well at 1080p









The iPad 3's also able to wirelessly stream 1080p video to the Apple TV 3, but I misread it initially, and I'm sad to say it still only supports mirroring at 720p via AirPlay. That's a bandwidth problem though, so it's not so simple to enable.


----------



## dannieftw

SNES > iPad 3.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> There is another really good upside to the iPad 3 having a higher resolution than 1080p, and that's because when you output it to your HDTV it'll be powering less pixels, so game developers won't have to worry about making it work well at 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The iPad 3's also able to wirelessly stream 1080p video to the Apple TV 3, but I misread it initially, and I'm sad to say it still only supports mirroring at 720p via AirPlay. That's a bandwidth problem though, so it's not so simple to enable.


That's so lame. I dreamed of a world where I had 1080p graphics on my tv and my iPad screen acted as a super awesome controller


----------



## Domino

the hardware has me interested. lets see if their horrific ethics improve to something acceptable before i make a move on purchasing it. given windows 8 tablets coming soon, and offer more then just a souped up ipad 1, then im just going to ignore this until we see more.

any word on the gpu is going to support better open languages? the current ipad 2's graphics runs like garbage in anything like openCL, openVL, etc. so if it hasent improved, i wouldnt be surprised that this tablet will still just support low quality shadows and shaders unfortuantely.


----------



## NrGx

iPhoto for iPad looks so good - with the camera connection kit, you wouldn't even need to take a laptop along on a holiday when you were taking photos even if you had a DSLR. I think I might pick one of these up


----------



## jjsoviet

Hehe, Nvidia is now questioning the credibility of Apple's A5X claims. It needs further proof and documentation on the benchmarks used.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> That's so lame. I dreamed of a world where I had 1080p graphics on my tv and my iPad screen acted as a super awesome controller


Why is it lame? 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> the hardware has me interested. lets see if their horrific ethics improve to something acceptable before i make a move on purchasing it. given windows 8 tablets coming soon, and offer more then just a souped up ipad 1, then im just going to ignore this until we see more.
> any word on the gpu is going to support better open languages? the current ipad 2's graphics runs like garbage in anything like openCL, openVL, etc. so if it hasent improved, i wouldnt be surprised that this tablet will still just support low quality shadows and shaders unfortuantely.


It's unlikely we'll see graphics improve much considering the higher resolution, however the shaders are not "low" quality, and you could argue the same for shadows too in some games.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> Like I have said in other threads, this thing's GPU is going to have its work cut out for it. A single 6870 can barely drive my 1080p monitor although this was in DX11 games.


Your 6870 can support much larger resolutions than an iPad 3. Comparing the load your 6870 has to the GPU in an iPad 3 is like comparing apples to oranges (no pun intended), because they're different architectures and running much different applications.


----------



## consume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Why is it lame?
> It's unlikely we'll see graphics improve much considering the higher resolution, however the shaders are not "low" quality, and you could argue the same for shadows too in some games.


SO it's been confirmed that the iPad does have the same gpu as the vita (perhaps the vitas is better as it is a sgx543mp4+ and the ipad is just sgx543mp4). Which means my vita is more powerful than the new iPad (hue).


----------



## tedman

If the iPad 3 is this awesome, I can't wait to get my iPhone 5 later this year


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> SO it's been confirmed that the iPad does have the same gpu as the vita (perhaps the vitas is better as it is a sgx543mp4+ and the ipad is just sgx543mp4). Which means my vita is more powerful than the new iPad (hue).


But the Vita is a dedicated gaming console...so I would expect it to have more graphics horsepower.

You're comparing a tablet with a handheld gaming console


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> But the Vita is a dedicated gaming console...so I would expect it to have more graphics horsepower.
> You're comparing a tablet with a handheld gaming console


Considering both can play games, a comparison of the two in that specific instance makes sense.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> SO it's been confirmed that the iPad does have the same gpu as the vita (perhaps the vitas is better as it is a sgx543mp4+ and the ipad is just sgx543mp4). Which means my vita is more powerful than the new iPad (hue).


Sure, if you are only playing games with it.


----------



## Domino

[quote name="steelbom" url="/t/1225901/apple-ipad-3-hd-roundup-thread/250#post_16659362"][quote name="Psykhotic" url="/t/1225901/apple-ipad-3-hd-roundup-thread/250#post_16659114"] That's so lame. I dreamed of a world where I had 1080p graphics on my tv and my iPad screen acted as a super awesome controller [/quote] Why is it lame?  [quote name="Domino" url="/t/1225901/apple-ipad-3-hd-roundup-thread/250#post_16659157"]the hardware has me interested. lets see if their horrific ethics improve to something acceptable before i make a move on purchasing it. given windows 8 tablets coming soon, and offer more then just a souped up ipad 1, then im just going to ignore this until we see more. any word on the gpu is going to support better open languages? the current ipad 2's graphics runs like garbage in anything like openCL, openVL, etc. so if it hasent improved, i wouldnt be surprised that this tablet will still just support low quality shadows and shaders unfortuantely.[/quote] It's unlikely we'll see graphics improve much considering the higher resolution, however the shaders are not "low" quality, and you could argue the same for shadows too in some games.[/quote]thanks for your opinion but it isnt true...hey are low quality


----------



## Domino

guys...dont get excited about the gpu yet...we dont know if it supports any quality languages... it may just give you graphics quality similar to that of a hih poly hl title like the ipad2...


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Considering both can play games, a comparison of the two in that specific instance makes sense.


Considering 1 has gaming controls and 1 doesn't, a comparison of the two in that specific instance makes less sense.


----------



## RagingCain

This looks pretty sick, we are definitely entering the laptop replacement realm.

Congrats to anyone who picks it up, those are killer specs.

I do have one anti-Apple comment, anybody remember when Apple didn't care about specs? What was that 3 months ago? Just saying. Regardless, great specced out tablet.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressurrectin*
> 
> Considering 1 has gaming controls and 1 doesn't, a comparison of the two in that specific instance makes less sense.


Considering both have similar (and perhaps identical) GPUs, and both can play 3D games, a comparison of the two in terms of 3D graphics performance makes perfect sense.


----------



## melterx12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Considering both have similar (and perhaps identical) GPUs, and both can play 3D games, a comparison of the two in terms of 3D graphics performance makes perfect sense.


game performance relies on more than just the GPU. Also the iPad should not be compared to the vita for gaming purposes. You don't need the GPU in the vita to play fruit ninja, even in iPad's new resolution.


----------



## Agent999

after browsing this thread quickly, I think steelbom needs to stop being such a huge apple fanboy.

if I want facts I can goggle them; if I want solid unbias opinions clearly I can't get that from steelbom and his wall of texts on everyone who dislike apple


----------



## Agent999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajile*
> 
> Apple sure dropped the ball here.
> The CPU is already dated. S4, Atom, Brazos, and A15 are all faster by an order of magnitude with two already being in production and the others coming out in a few months.


is there anything in technology that is not dated? it's all about how well it performs currently and its price point; so far the new iPad is doing well on both


----------



## lordikon

Comparing the iPad 3 to the Vita is only for people that haven't used both the iPad and Vita. The two may have similar hardware inside, but they're worlds apart in terms of experience, and once you've had a chance to play on a Vita for a little while you'll stop making comparisons between the two.

I haven't touched a game on my iPhone 4S or iPad 2 since I got my Vita, and I've play more hours of games on my Vita in the last 2 weeks than I've played on every single phone I've owned in the last 13 years, and my iPad, combined.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I'm wondering what the brightness rating is, same as the Ipad 2? Surely it can't be brighter than the 570 cd/m2 of the Transformer Prime, which is mind blowingly bright


----------



## dejanh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> iPhoto for iPad looks so good - with the camera connection kit, you wouldn't even need to take a laptop along on a holiday when you were taking photos even if you had a DSLR. I think I might pick one of these up


Why would you ever have a "need to take a laptop along on a holiday"







I don't think that the word "need" can even belong in that sentence.

Unrelated to the comment above, but related to graphics performance being discussed, the reason why the tablet can get away with such a high resolution is because there are effectively no post-processing effects taking place in any of the titles and the shaders, shadows, and texture quality are extremely limited. However, even with the lack of the whole lot mentioned the games tend to look good because of the extremely high pixel density of the screen.

Even in the desktop world you can see this pretty well. I have a 27" 2560x1440 screen now and since I got it I have had no need to enable AA in a bunch of titles for instance. Even without AA things still look nice and smooth and the image is very crisp. However, if I want to increase texture quality and shadows I start to run into issues fast. My 1GB per GPU of memory simply is not enough.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra*
> 
> As someone who does not currently own a tablet or laptop, is this a good purchase?
> I need something for taking notes and reading PDFs in class.
> Please quote my post if replying to me so that I get a notification.


You're likely to get two types of answers on OCN about this:

A biased answer and or an ignorant answer. Usually both. I'd say wait for the reviews as they're less biased than OCN about Apple.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> the hardware has me interested. lets see if their horrific ethics improve to something acceptable before i make a move on purchasing it. given windows 8 tablets coming soon, and offer more then just a souped up ipad 1, then im just going to ignore this until we see more.
> any word on the gpu is going to support better open languages? the current ipad 2's graphics runs like garbage in anything like openCL, openVL, etc. so if it hasent improved, i wouldnt be surprised that this tablet will still just support low quality shadows and shaders unfortuantely.


Yes. Apple is foxconn's only customer.








Also, fairly certain the iPad 2 dominates the openGL benchmarks.
At least they're the ones that ordered the inspections/invited news agencies into the facilities.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordikon*
> 
> Your 6870 can support much larger resolutions than an iPad 3. Comparing the load your 6870 has to the GPU in an iPad 3 is like comparing apples to oranges (no pun intended), because they're different architectures and running much different applications.


What's max on the 6000 series for one screen, 1600p? Not a lot bigger. Still, two entirely different things. No doubt the GPU in the new iPad can handle whatever's thrown at it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent999*
> 
> after browsing this thread quickly, I think steelbom needs to stop being such a huge apple fanboy.
> if I want facts I can goggle them; if I want solid unbias opinions clearly I can't get that from steelbom and his wall of texts on everyone who dislike apple











Biased person: This other person is soooooo biased!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent999*
> 
> is there anything in technology that is not dated? it's all about how well it performs currently and its price point; so far the new iPad is doing well on both


Don't use that logic, they just might lose the argument.

I can't believe there are people who would call high resolution a "gimmick." Seriously.
If the next ASUS tablet came out with the same resolution you'd all be spamming the pre order button on their website, and you know it.


----------



## dannieftw

SNES > Vita > iPad 3


----------



## allpointsbulletin

This basically summarizes the ipad 3. Hilarious ****.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mFzJxGwqpOU


----------



## r3skyline

Regardless of all the hate. I'm still buying one. Why? Because I know I'm buyin into quality and apple hasn't let me down. I love my iPods and my 4S'. I'm also going to purchase a MacBook pro for when I deploy and enjoy it to the fullest


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> Considering both have similar (and perhaps identical) GPUs, and both can play 3D games, a comparison of the two in terms of 3D graphics performance makes perfect sense.


Performence yes, practicality no.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume*
> 
> SO it's been confirmed that the iPad does have the same gpu as the vita (perhaps the vitas is better as it is a sgx543mp4+ and the ipad is just sgx543mp4). Which means my vita is more powerful than the new iPad (hue).


They have the same GPU, but not necessarily the same clock speeds, and the iPad 3 is powering a resolution over 6 times higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> thanks for your opinion but it isnt true...hey are low quality


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> guys...dont get excited about the gpu yet...we dont know if it supports any quality languages... it may just give you graphics quality similar to that of a hih poly hl title like the ipad2...


The PowerVR SGX543MP2 performs roughly 30% better than the Tegra 3's GPU when it comes to shader bound scenarios, so it's not possible for it to have any higher quality shaders. Don't confuse the dynamic lighting and nice effects in GlowBall with quality shaders.

Anyway, both titles revealed at the Keynote look great graphically:

Infinity Blade: Dungeons




Sky Gamblers








(Watch from 2:20 onward in video 2, but look at the water and the sunlight reflecting on it, it looks awesome: ~2:20-3:10.)


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> They have the same GPU, but not necessarily the same clock speeds, and the iPad 3 is powering a resolution over 6 times higher.
> The PowerVR SGX543MP2 performs roughly 30% better than the Tegra 3's GPU when it comes to shader bound scenarios, so it's not possible for it to have any higher quality shaders. Don't confuse the dynamic lighting and nice effects in GlowBall with quality shaders.
> Anyway, both titles revealed at the Keynote look great graphically:
> Infinity Blade: Dungeons
> Sky Gamblers
> (Watch from 2:20 onward in video 2, but look at the water and the sunlight reflecting on it, it looks awesome: ~2:20-3:10.)
> 
> Removed the videos to save page loading -Rubers


....How the hell did you managed to star as ALL the people in this video?




No offense, dude, but while you do post good information, watching you defend everything Apple is annoying. Will you not admit ANYTHING negative about Apple? I could run you a list a mile long about the problems I have with the parts in my PC, the features on my phone or generally anything. I don't defend them ad nauseum.


----------



## steelbom

For the love of all things good remove the quoted videos from your post!


----------



## Rubers

Haha! I did before seeing that post!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ....How the hell did you managed to star as ALL the people in this video?
> 
> No offense, dude, but while you do post good information, watching you defend everything Apple is annoying. Will you not admit ANYTHING negative about Apple? I could run you a list a mile long about the problems I have with the parts in my PC, the features on my phone or generally anything. I don't defend them ad nauseum.


None taken.

I don't defend everything that Apple does and I have agreed with others on negative things about Apple before but the majority of all negative statements about Apple is just hating and misinformation. For example, some will praise the TF700 for having a 1200p display, but then mock the iPad 3's resolution and call it unnecessary and a gimmick. I enjoy having good discussions with people about technology, and specifically, Apple, whether they have a different opinion or not, and that's why I post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> Haha! I did before seeing that post!


Good lol! Haha.


----------



## Rubers

I'm guilty of calling it unnecessary and gimmicky







I know for a fact all these tablets our out of my price range, though (which is somewhere between £0 and £0







The life of a poor Uni student!). The more I've read about this the more interested I'll be in seeing where all this goes.

It's still beyond me who can afford an extra data contract for these tablets, though!

Annnnd, yeah, I'm off-topic now.


----------



## Psykhotic

It's hard to not come off as an Apple knight here because of the constant attacks on Apple.

And yea my PC parts have had way more issues than my Mac. My mobo has USB 3.0 that's never worked, cs sucks, the off charge works 60% of the time. My gpu has a glitch in HDMI and has to use another companies fan profile to be bearable. I have a bunch more problems too but not worth listing.

Some of us defend Apple because we're tired of the "lol they sux" stuff going on here.

I want an iPad 3 but don't wanna pay for it. Prob waiting till next year


----------



## PoopaScoopa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> ....How the hell did you managed to star as ALL the people in this video?
> 
> No offense, dude, but while you do post good information, watching you defend everything Apple is annoying. Will you not admit ANYTHING negative about Apple? I could run you a list a mile long about the problems I have with the parts in my PC, the features on my phone or generally anything. I don't defend them ad nauseum.


Ignorant posts like this is exactly what the mod said not to do. You're upset that he corrects the horde of misinformation in this thread so now you try to attack his character?

Can't wait to get the 32GB LTE for $579. AT&T's generous free data plans is always nice.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> I'm guilty of calling it unnecessary and gimmicky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know for a fact all these tablets our out of my price range, though (which is somewhere between £0 and £0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The life of a poor Uni student!). The more I've read about this the more interested I'll be in seeing where all this goes.
> It's still beyond me who can afford an extra data contract for these tablets, though!
> Annnnd, yeah, I'm off-topic now.


They are quite pricey, I'm saving for one at the moment.

I'm really looking forward to the next generation CPUs and GPUs. When we get 28nm Cortex A15 processors and PowerVR 600 series GPUs, that's going to be just awesome...!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PoopaScoopa*
> 
> Ignorant posts like this is exactly what the mod said not to do. You're upset that he corrects the horde of misinformation in this thread so now you try to attack his character?
> Can't wait to get the 32GB LTE for $579. AT&T's generous free data plans is always nice.


It's fine, I didn't really find his post offensive. (Plus he did send me a nice PM, seems like a nice enough guy







)

Nice dude... I'm saving to pickup a 64GB WiFi model. Can't wait to get my hands on it!!! Check out the IB: Dungeons and Sky Gambler videos I posted on page 29 if you haven't already, they're absolutely awesome... the water on the bottom video with reflections from the light looks crazy good.


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> No offense, dude, but while you do post good information, watching you defend everything Apple is annoying. Will you not admit ANYTHING negative about Apple? I could run you a list a mile long about the problems I have with the parts in my PC, the features on my phone or generally anything. I don't defend them ad nauseum.


no offense, dude, but watching you hate on Apple is annoying
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubers*
> 
> It's still beyond me who can afford an extra data contract for these tablets, though!
> Annnnd, yeah, I'm off-topic now.


i can. im going to purchase two. one for me, and one for my wife.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I can foresee a lot of industry, medical, and education uses for the display and quad gpu processor alone. Such a high resolution means:

- More accurate and detailed scans and charts for doctors.
- Extreme viewing angles and smooth print makes eBooks easier for kids to read.
- Extra video processing horsepower means better video and photo editing.

There are many people out there that can use the high resolution display and processor for more than just gaming. That alone makes it far better than the Vita.

Dictation can help kids learn to read better, blind people communicate better, and some definite relief to those achy wrists for users dumb enough to use it far past their body's tolerance. As for anyone who will complain about the extra thickness and weight, if you are complaining about 0.6mm and 0.11 pounds, I suggest you lay off the fast food and hit the gym, because... really? My previously heavily used Macbook Pro gathers dust now that my iPad has taken over its primary functions; emails, Numbers, browsing, searching, and multimedia, so I am definitely getting my money's worth. If I want to game I got my PC. I will most likely get another Macbook Pro in the near future, but I can honestly say that the iPad 2 has definitely delayed my purchase for at least half a year and will continue for more.


----------



## Domino

@Sapientia Are you sure you are quoting me? 1. I'm not just talking about the foxconn issue nor did I even mention that no one else was to blame on those issues. Please stop trying to put words in my mouth. It is clear that you can't read. I never said anything about openGL. Again, you are going off-topic on assumptions you think I said. Anyways, thanks for sharing your opinion.  @stelbom you need to learn how to read. stop putting words in my mouth. and furthermore, if you think those are "high quality" shadows, openVL or openCL, or high quality shaders, then I'm sorry, but the ipad3 still holds an operating system where their software engineers have no idea how to code or a powerful GPU. the better looking titles look like ut 2003 equivalent...LOL We were doing this with even less vertex shaders.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sapientia*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> the hardware has me interested. *lets see if their horrific ethics improve to something acceptable before i make a move on purchasing it*. given windows 8 tablets coming soon, and offer more then just a souped up ipad 1, then im just going to ignore this until we see more. any word on the gpu is going to support better open languages? the current ipad 2's graphics runs like *garbage in anything like openCL, openVL, etc*. so if it hasent improved, i wouldnt be surprised that this tablet will still just support low quality shadows and shaders unfortuantely.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Apple is foxconn's only customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, fairly certain the iPad 2 dominates the openGL benchmarks. At least they're the ones that ordered the inspections/invited news agencies into the facilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure you are quoting me? 1. I'm not just talking about the foxconn issue nor did I even mention that no one else was to blame on those issues. Please stop trying to put words in my mouth. It is clear that you can't read. I never said anything about openGL. Again, you are going off-topic on assumptions you think I said. Anyways, thanks for sharing your opinion.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if you just read your own post or not, lol... No one needs to stuff words that you already said, "into your mouth."


----------



## Domino

oh, i see you can't quote where I said foxconn? nice try and thanks for derailing


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> oh, i see you can't quote where I said foxconn? nice try and thanks for derailing


You're being thick. Who cares, you're already talking ethics and hardware. Beyond that, YOU just derailed the topic by talking about foxconn (when did I ever say foxconn? Eat your own medicine, lol), rather than your baseless statements on GPU performance. I'll give you a hint: it doesn't have much to do with Apple SW enigneers, as much as the SGX543MP2 being utterly overpowered even by console GPUs. [EDIT] Hell, it has a tough time vs Intel's HD3000 IGP, in terms of theoretical performance. And if you have known anything about Imagination Tech's software drivers, they are utter junk. Bad in Windows, nonexistant (pratically) in Linux. [/EDIT]

Nice try on your own ninja edit, BTW. Luckily for everyone else (or not, since they will inevitably have to read/ignore your written dribble), I've quoted it before it went away.


----------



## HanShotFirst

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I can foresee a lot of industry, medical, and education uses for the display and quad gpu processor alone. Such a high resolution means:
> - More accurate and detailed scans and charts for doctors.
> - Extreme viewing angles and smooth print makes eBooks easier for kids to read.
> - Extra video processing horsepower means better video and photo editing.
> There are many people out there that can use the high resolution display and processor for more than just gaming. That alone makes it far better than the Vita.
> Dictation can help kids learn to read better, blind people communicate better, and some definite relief to those achy wrists for users dumb enough to use it far past their body's tolerance. As for anyone who will complain about the extra thickness and weight, if you are complaining about 0.6mm and 0.11 pounds, I suggest you lay off the fast food and hit the gym, because... really? My previously heavily used Macbook Pro gathers dust now that my iPad has taken over its primary functions; emails, Numbers, browsing, searching, and multimedia, so I am definitely getting my money's worth. If I want to game I got my PC. I will most likely get another Macbook Pro in the near future, but I can honestly say that the iPad 2 has definitely delayed my purchase for at least half a year and will continue for more.


That's why I got an iPad. It makes for a cheap graphics tablet (well cheap compare to the Wacom Cintiq) for my digital drawings.


----------



## Sapientia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> @Sapientia Are you sure you are quoting me? 1. I'm not just talking about the foxconn issue nor did I even mention that no one else was to blame on those issues. Please stop trying to put words in my mouth. It is clear that you can't read. I never said anything about openGL. Again, you are going off-topic on assumptions you think I said. Anyways, thanks for sharing your opinion.


As though you *weren't* talking about Foxconn?









I'm not even going into openGL









Also, I don't think talking about Apple and their iPad is getting off topic in a thread about Apple and their iPad.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> @stelbomyou need to learn how to read. stop putting words in my mouth. and furthermore, if you think those are "high quality" shadows, openVL or openCL, or high quality shaders, then I'm sorry, but the ipad3 still holds an operating system where their software engineers have no idea how to code or a powerful GPU. the better looking titles look like ut 2003 equivalent...LOL We were doing this with even less vertex shaders.


I never put any words in your mouth, and that aside, it's absolutely absurd how you think that Apple's engineers are responsible for your ridiculous belief that the best iOS games are poor "high poly quake titles".

There isn't any game powered by a Tegra 3 device that has better shaders than the best of what's available on iPad 2 right now, yet alone the two soon-to-be released titles Infinity Blade: Dungeons and Sky Gamblers. And there never will be because the Tegra 3's GPU isn't as powerful as the PowerVR SGX543MP2.

That aside, the iPad 2 has games with significantly better textures too. The only game available on Android right now that looks better than what's available on iOS is GlowBall, and it's mostly because of the dynamic lighting, not because of shaders or textures. And Infinity Blade: Dungeons and Sky Gambler both tout better graphics -- GlowBall is just a light show, an impressive one, but I prefer better shaders.


----------



## ressurrectin

Didn't think there were many casual gamers on OCN, but here we have people arguing about which casual mobile gaming device is better. Surprised to say the least.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressurrectin*
> 
> Didn't think there were many casual gamers on OCN, but here we have people arguing about which casual mobile gaming device is better. Surprised to say the least.


Not which casual mobile gaming device is better, but which device has games with the best graphics, and which device/components is/are superior. So, fear not, it's just the usual


----------



## dannieftw

So, the Vita wins then - since it's a device and all.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> So, the Vita wins then - since it's a device and all.


It's not a casual gaming device though, so NO!


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dannieftw*
> 
> So, the Vita wins then - since it's a device and all.


Why is the Vita better?


----------



## dannieftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> Why is the Vita better?


Well, it's been disqualified so...


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*
> 
> Why is the Vita better?


Well, there's at least three that I can think of:

1) It's got an SGX543MP4 powering a ~960x544 resolution display, which is less than six times what the iPad 3 has to run, so there's a lot more graphical power available to developers, and on top of that it's got a quad-core (2GHz?) processor.
2) It's got physical controls. I've no problem using virtual controls, but physical controls are undeniably more comfortable and easier to use.
3) Right now, Vita titles will likely be a lot longer than anything on iOS


----------



## hajile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent999*
> 
> is there anything in technology that is not dated? it's all about how well it performs currently and its price point; so far the new iPad is doing well on both


As I pointed out in my post (the unquoted part), the parts of the ipad3 cost more -- a lot more.

Judging by the 70% larger battery which gives the same battery life for wifi use, The only logical assumption is that the display and SOC use lots more power. As anandtech pointed out, a 45nm chip would be about 155mm^2. With larger die sizes, yields lower and cost per chip increases. In addition, there is the new screen technology which also has much lower yields once again increasing production costs.

A much smaller 28nm chip, lower resolution screen (even 1200p is 27% less pixels) combined with a smaller battery gives a device that is lighter and has similar performance while having lower costs (which means that a competing company could keep the same profit margins as Apple and undercut ipad pricing).

As to the technology being dated, S4 chips have been in production for about two months (and sampling even earlier). Anand believes that the CPU clockspeed is still 1Ghz which is dated compared to 1.4GHz Tegra3 processors. This is extremely relevant as most tablet usages rely on single threaded CPU performance more than large GPUs. My overall point is that the new ipad is supposed to remain competitive for the next year, but much better chips would have been available if Apple had delayed launch by a couple of months.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

The problem is that this Update does not make it more usable then iPad and iPad 2. Basically most people that wanted or needed once have one by now.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajile*
> 
> As I pointed out in my post (the unquoted part), the parts of the ipad3 cost more -- a lot more.
> Judging by the 70% larger battery which gives the same battery life for wifi use, The only logical assumption is that the display and SOC use lots more power. As anandtech pointed out, a 45nm chip would be about 155mm^2. With larger die sizes, yields lower and cost per chip increases. In addition, there is the new screen technology which also has much lower yields once again increasing production costs.
> A much smaller 28nm chip, lower resolution screen (even 1200p is 27% less pixels) combined with a smaller battery gives a device that is lighter and has similar performance while having lower costs (which means that a competing company could keep the same profit margins as Apple and undercut ipad pricing).
> As to the technology being dated, S4 chips have been in production for about two months (and sampling even earlier). Anand believes that the CPU clockspeed is still 1Ghz which is dated compared to 1.4GHz Tegra3 processors. This is extremely relevant as most tablet usages rely on single threaded CPU performance more than large GPUs. My overall point is that the new ipad is supposed to remain competitive for the next year, but much better chips would have been available if Apple had delayed launch by a couple of months.


Why do you say it's 70% larger? From what I know it's no where near that. I'd estimate that it's roughly 30% larger. *EDIT*: I've stumbled upon Anandtech's analysis of it, which is were I assume you get the 70% statistic from.

The majority of the increased power consumption won't be from the screen directly, but from the two additional SGX543's as well as the increased use of the GPUs when powering the display for the UI and other non-game apps. That aside, we'll see what battery life it really gets when it's thoroughly reviewed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> The problem is that this Update does not make it more usable then iPad and iPad 2. Basically most people that wanted or needed once have one by now.


But many will sell their iPad 1 or 2 to buy the new one with the retina display, that's the driving feature here.

>>>>>

This is an analysis of the iPad 3 from Anandtech, a good read: link


----------



## steelbom

I'm not sure why but despite refreshing the page, my edit to the above post is not showing up.

This is an analysis of the iPad 3 from Anandtech, a good read: link


----------



## Ben the OCer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Why do you say it's 70% larger? From what I know it's no where near that. I'd estimate that it's roughly 30% larger. *EDIT*: I've stumbled upon Anandtech's analysis of it, which is were I assume you get the 70% statistic from.
> The majority of the increased power consumption won't be from the screen directly, but from the two additional SGX543's as well as the increased use of the GPUs when powering the display for the UI and other non-game apps. That aside, we'll see what battery life it really gets when it's thoroughly reviewed.
> But many will sell their iPad 1 or 2 to buy the new one with the retina display, that's the driving feature here.
> >>>>>
> This is an analysis of the iPad 3 from Anandtech, a good read: link


He might have gotten it from AnandTech but it's a fact that just takes a few calculations to figure out. The iPad 2 has a 25 watt-hour battery and the iPad 3 has a 42.5 watt-hour battery, that's a 17.5 watt-hour increase or 70% (17.5 / 25 = 0.70). I even stated it in my first post in this thread that you commented on:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> I find it very interesting how much bigger the battery is in the iPad 3, it now has a 42.5 watt-hour battery versus the 25 watt-hour battery in the iPad 2. That new display must take a lot more power or stress the hardware so hard that a 70% increase in battery capacity would net a 0% increase in battery run time (at least the advertized battery life is the same 10 hours as the iPad 2, it will be interesting to see the real world difference). The new display and bigger battery also add a little thickness and weight (1.44lbs 0.37" for iPad 3 versus 1.33lbs 0.34" for iPad 2) but not too drastic to matter much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I think it'll be mostly the extra GPUs increasing power consumption. Backlight's the main baddie on displays, but it doesn't change with resolution, only physical size.


----------



## Idra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabj06*
> 
> As the iPad lacks a real keyboard and a mouse or trackpad I'd say it's horrible for notes (unless you get a real keyboard).
> Of course, I'm biased as I have gorilla hands which make it near impossible for me to use a touchscreen.


I plan to get a physical keyboard for it. Would that solve the problem?

Edit: Are there any upcoming alternative tablets that are worthwhile? I don't really care for having iOS.

The iPad 3 seems to be a lot better than the Transformer Prime as far as specs goes. Is that right?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> He might have gotten it from AnandTech but it's a fact that just takes a few calculations to figure out. The iPad 2 has a 25 watt-hour battery and the iPad 3 has a 42.5 watt-hour battery, that's a 17.5 watt-hour increase or 70% (17.5 / 25 = 0.70). I even stated it in my first post in this thread that you commented on:


Ah I see, thanks for that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra*
> 
> I plan to get a physical keyboard for it. Would that solve the problem?
> Edit: Are there any upcoming alternative tablets that are worthwhile? I don't really care for having iOS.
> The iPad 3 seems to be a lot better than the Transformer Prime as far as specs goes. Is that right?


That would make typing a lot easier. It's got a much better display as well as a much better GPU to handle the higher resolution, but it's got a dual-core processor where the Tegra 3 has a quad-core. I'm not sure that'll make a difference in note taking though.

Using a physical keyboard would make typing easier and also should allow you to use the full screen in apps instead of having the keyboard pop up. It's got a much better display and GPU, but the Prime has a quad-core while the iPad 3 only has a dual-core. I doubt any of that aside from the display will affect you when taking notes though.


----------



## steelbom

Tried to edit again... but it didn't update... so I am forced to dp.





Watch it. And be mind blown


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Tried to edit again... but it didn't update... so I am forced to dp.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it. And be mind blown


Mind was not blown.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allpointsbulletin*
> 
> This basically summarizes the ipad 3. Hilarious ****.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mFzJxGwqpOU


I lol'd

QFT


----------



## Kenshiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Tried to edit again... but it didn't update... so I am forced to dp.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it. And be mind blown


Not really close to console quality from 2007.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ressurrectin*
> 
> Mind was not blown.


Mmm, you mustn't have done it right. Try again









Did you watch the whole thing? The water, and light reflections, and such, are pretty impressive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenshiro*
> 
> Not really close to console quality from 2007.


The water looks pretty good, but the rest of it doesn't. It's hard to tell considering it's in 240p.

>>>>>

Plus, I might add, it's running at a very high resolution on the iPad 3. So it'll look even better than in the video. Plus the quality degrades after it's been projected to a screen, recorded on a camera, and then uploaded to YouTube lol


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allpointsbulletin*
> 
> This basically summarizes the ipad 3. Hilarious ****.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mFzJxGwqpOU


"Am I gonna get one? Of course! I'm not happy about it. This is not something I'm proud of...It's sick! This is money I should be sending to Africa to kill Joseph Kony!"


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Might actually be worth the price now...


----------



## perfectblade

Even as an apple cynic, I am impressed. I would probably choose this if I were to get a tablet, simply because of the screen.

Too bad I don't have money for both a tablet and laptop.

Edit: are there any docks you could attach to this to make it like an Asus transformer.


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aaron_Henderson*
> 
> Might actually be worth the price now...


If it had an SD*C slot and supported Bluetooth file transfers, I would agree, buuuut....


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> Even as an apple cynic, I am impressed. I would probably choose this if I were to get a tablet, simply because of the screen.
> Too bad I don't have money for both a tablet and laptop.
> Edit: are there any docks you could attach to this to make it like an Asus transformer.


Check out this thread: link

Some of them look pretty awesome... but as far as I know none have a battery as well.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Check out this thread: link
> Some of them look pretty awesome... but as far as I know none have a battery as well.


Doesn't have quite the seamless functionality of the TF, though.









For me, this is the selling factor of the Transformer - the ability to use it like a netbook. I don't look into other tablets simply because of their lack of a decent KB solution, save for that Lenovo one that was shown at CES.


----------



## Darkpriest667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malcolm*
> 
> If it had an SD*C slot and supported Bluetooth file transfers, I would agree, buuuut....


It doesn't even have usb. Its practically useless to me.

the resolution is impressive. But I really need it to operate with my non apple devices. Which is everything.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Doesn't have quite the seamless functionality of the TF, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this is the selling factor of the Transformer - the ability to use it like a netbook. I don't look into other tablets simply because of their lack of a decent KB solution, save for that Lenovo one that was shown at CES.


Eh, fair enough. I'm not too worried about typing on a slate, it doesn't bother me, although I'm certainly much faster and more comfortable typing on a keyboard.


----------



## runnin17

I preordered the 64GB verizon 4G LTE version. I look at it this way, right now verizon will be offering the ability to use the ipad as a 4G hotspot and all the other 4G MyFi products out there were at least $200 new. For an extra $130 I am also getting a 4G hotspot if and when I need it. This is my first tablet so I think I will be plenty happy with the features. Don't have much use for it at the moment, but I will be keeping some medical reference stuff on it so I don't have to carry around 25lb books if I want to do some extra studying. In case you haven't figured it out, I'm a doc.


----------



## runnin17

The wireless keyboard that works with the ipad is actually decent. Granted you don't get the extra features that the Transformer provides, but I played around with the Transformer and Transformer prime. They were very good, but I was still slightly underwhelmed. Don't take that for me bashing the Asus tablets. I actually really like them and had to be somewhat stubborn to not buy them a long time ago.

I guess since I have a MBA I really don't see the need for having another netbook. I also don't have the need for an iPad, but oh well I am sure I will waste plenty of time on it.


----------



## CCast88

Did apple get gorilla glass on this thing? The screen on my girlfriends iPad has broken 3 times already and if apple hasn't fixed this, then that would suck


----------



## Malcolm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCast88*
> 
> Did apple get gorilla glass on this thing? The screen on my girlfriends iPad has broken 3 times already and if apple hasn't fixed this, then that would suck


Gorilla Glass is an improvement over standard glass but it can still break. The iPhone 4/4S have GG and they shatter horribly if dropped.


----------



## Timlander

Looks like me waiting to buy a tablet may pay off. This looks like it will be a good first tablet for me. And at a decent price still too. Just another 2 weeks of work.


----------



## RedStapler

We're so excited for getting two iPad3s that we're selling my P45 system. I'm about to cry about it, really. But I'm finally sold on an apple product.

In the past, just FYI, I think some of the mobile hotspots created by apple products only allow other apple products to connect to the hotspot. That may or may not be accurate but I THINK that's what I read a while back, probably about the iPhone's hotspot. If that's wrong, gomen. If not, I'd be very interested to know if the hotspot created by the iPad is universally available or not.


----------



## Ben the OCer

It appears that new iPad pre-orders got pushed back a little as before it said Delivers by March 16 but now it says Ships by March 19. Apple must have sold out of its initial stock and not surprisingly the new iPad is in very high demand it appears. I couldn't resist trying out that 2048x1536 IPS display, so I pre-ordered a Black iPad 3 16GB Wi-Fi (came to $528.94 shipped with MI 6% tax). My estimated delivery date is March 23. I was originally going to go with a white one but the black looks so slick that I got that instead.


----------



## RedStapler

*whimper* Yes, I saw yesterday that the dates had gone back a few days. Fine with me. Just want to get the money and get it ordered already. Gotta sell some gear first!

I will be going for black, the better half will be getting white. Both 16GB wifi only.

Edit: also, gratz!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> It appears that new iPad pre-orders got pushed back a little as before it said Delivers by March 16 but now it says Ships by March 19. Apple must have sold out of its initial stock and not surprisingly the new iPad is in very high demand it appears. I couldn't resist trying out that 2048x1536 IPS display, so I pre-ordered a Black iPad 3 16GB Wi-Fi (came to $528.94 shipped with MI 6% tax). My estimated delivery date is March 23. I was originally going to go with white one but the black looks so slick that I got that instead.


I have learned never to freaking pre-order anything Apple. Pre-order for Apple products means that you get it after everyone else has got one from the store apparently, which totally defeats the purpose of a "pre-order." I am still undecided if I am getting the new one though as my current one suits my purposes just fine. I will wait and see what kind of apps they release.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCast88*
> 
> Did apple get gorilla glass on this thing? The screen on my girlfriends iPad has broken 3 times already and if apple hasn't fixed this, then that would suck


I think that's kind of user error, I'm not gentle with mine and I've had no problems... Is she using a screwdriver for a stylus??


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCast88*
> 
> Did apple get gorilla glass on this thing? The screen on my girlfriends iPad has broken 3 times already and if apple hasn't fixed this, then that would suck


It'd probably be a good idea to pick up the AppleCare+ (Plus) warranty which covers up to two instances of accidental damage each a $49 repair fee.


----------



## ESP

Image all the awesome stuff you'll be able to do with your iPad now that it's more powerful! And with that extra resolution, all those apps are going to be awesome! Taking a crap is going to be amazing!


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

I checked one out at Best Buy last night. The screen does looks pretty awesome. Great for someone that travels a ton for work. Nice thing to have when sitting at the airport, or lounging around in the hotel.

I'll probably pass though. I have a 13" MB Pro i7 that I take everywhere. I also have an HP Touchpad that doesn't really get much love anymore since I have the MB Pro.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> I checked one out at Best Buy last night. The screen does looks pretty awesome. Great for someone that travels a ton for work. Nice thing to have when sitting at the airport, or lounging around in the hotel.
> I'll probably pass though. I have a 13" MB Pro i7 that I take everywhere. I also have an HP Touchpad that doesn't really get much love anymore since I have the MB Pro.


They have them at best buy already?


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> They have them at best buy already?


It was on display.

But it had been a long. I swear there was a huge lit up display that said "The new iPad" and there were 2 white models on display. But now I am 2nd guessing my self. I'll check it out again tomorrow.

Edit: Lol, looking around online makes me think I was messing with an iPad 2 that was under an iPad 3 banner.







I feel like an A55.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> It was on display.
> But it had been a long. I swear there was a huge lit up display that said "The new iPad" and there were 2 white models on display. But now I am 2nd guessing my self. I'll check it out again tomorrow.
> Edit: Lol, looking around online makes me think I was messing with an iPad 2 that was under an iPad 3 banner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like an A55.


Haha, lol, I was thinking it sounded odd that they're not in Apple stores for sale yet but they've got display models in a Best Buy store.


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> Haha, lol, I was thinking it sounded odd that they're not in Apple stores for sale yet but they've got display models in a Best Buy store.


Yeah, i'm mildly insane.

I had spent many hours working on designs and quotes for work before I went to BB with the wife. I saw something about the New iPad and had to go look.

I really havent messed with a iPad 2 other than for some work related reasons. I honestly thought I was holding the new iPad. Now I feel like an idiot!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits_N_Gravy*
> 
> Yeah, i'm mildly insane.
> I had spent many hours working on designs and quotes for work before I went to BB with the wife. I saw something about the New iPad and had to go look.
> I really havent messed with a iPad 2 other than for some work related reasons. I honestly thought I was holding the new iPad. Now I feel like an idiot!


Ahaha, it happens to all of us, especially after long days


----------



## perfectblade

This thing does need usb bad. If they brought out Office for Ipad, I'd be quite tempted though.

Laptop for game/movies. This for notetaking in class.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Mine is chilling somewhere in Nashville, for a "future" delivery. On another note, has anyone seen any kind of brightness rating, nits--cd/m2?


----------



## dezshiz

Everything looks great, but the processor is underwhelming. Like the Tegra 3, it still uses Cortex A9. Guess ill have to wait for samsung's Cortex A15 processor.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> This thing does need usb bad. If they brought out Office for Ipad, I'd be quite tempted though.
> Laptop for game/movies. This for notetaking in class.


We may see an Office for iPad, but Apple's iWork suite of apps work quite well.


----------



## Psykhotic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perfectblade*
> 
> This thing does need usb bad. If they brought out Office for Ipad, I'd be quite tempted though.
> Laptop for game/movies. This for notetaking in class.


You can get an SD/USB adapter for $3 on eBay. I got one to use for my midi keyboard. If you need office theres onlive. But honestly for spreadsheets and stuff you're still better off using a computer. And for taking notes in class, I still use paper and pencil. If you had a keyboard it'd probably be ok.

For movies the iPad is great, and the new one has 1080p capabilities. I used mine to watch a couple movies on a plane and it worked out really well. Better than a laptop because the footprint is so much smaller. Those tray tables are pretty dinky.


----------



## TH3 original

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The games they run aren't anywhere near as complex as what the iPad offers. They will run at native resolution.
> You mean like Infinity Blade: Dungeons which was demoed at the Keynote, which apparently looks significantly better than Infinity Blade 2. So somehow, they've got a better looking game, running at smooth frame rates? Hmm...
> As I said, you don't know what bottlenecks games in the current iPad. You don't even know exactly what GPU is in it, no one does until iFixIt tears it down. You don't know what clock speed those GPUs are running either. And as I said, you can drop MSAA out of the picture for some increased performance.
> I'm talking about Real Racing 2, Infinity Blade 2, and even more graphically demanding games like Infinity Blade: Dungeons, which was demoed at the Keynote. The games will run at 2048x1536. The more graphically impressive Infinity Blade: Dungeons proves you wrong already.
> >>>>>>
> This is IB: Dungeons:
> 
> 
> 
> It's going to be awesome at 2048x1536.
> Oh and Sky Gamblers looks great too:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a better video of Sky Gamblers, it looks impressive:


hey steelbom, no need to continue to disprove all of these apple haters, they are going to hate apple no matter what.
let them continue to buy and support other tablets while we continue to get our ipads and macbooks.
if anything it is only helping us out that they are buying other products. competition is needed.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TH3 original*
> 
> hey steelbom, no need to continue to disprove all of these apple haters, they are going to hate apple no matter what.
> let them continue to buy and support other tablets while we continue to get our ipads and macbooks.
> if anything it is only helping us out that they are buying other products. competition is needed.


I enjoy it though









I'm looking forward to iPad 4 and iPhone 5 -- we should see Cortex A15 quad-core processors and PowerVR SGX600 series graphics -- and then we'll really start seeing console quality graphics, and even better in fact.


----------



## microfister

"so dad, do you like the new ipad we got you?"


----------



## ESP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I enjoy it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to iPad 4 and iPhone 5 -- we should see Cortex A15 quad-core processors and PowerVR SGX600 series graphics -- and then we'll really start seeing console quality graphics, and even better in fact.


I know! Playing games on a touchscreen is so awesome! You have so much control, and it's so ergonomic!


----------



## ressurrectin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESP*
> 
> I know! Playing games on a touchscreen is so awesome! You have so much control, and it's so ergonomic!


The sarcasm is strong in this one.


----------



## perfectblade

I hope the rumors of high ppi macbooks are true, ie higher than 1080p.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> I enjoy it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to iPad 4 and iPhone 5 -- we should see Cortex A15 quad-core processors and PowerVR SGX600 series graphics -- and then we'll really start seeing console quality graphics, and even better in fact.


Is it not true the Samsung Galaxy S III and the HTC One X which will be out soon both already have quad-core cpu's and new/improved GPU's? If so then the competition will be great.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESP*
> 
> I know! Playing games on a touchscreen is so awesome! You have so much control, and it's so ergonomic!


It's actually quite fine, it can't match a physical controller but that doesn't mean it's not usable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Is it not true the Samsung Galaxy S III and the HTC One X which will be out soon both already have quad-core cpu's and new/improved GPU's? If so then the competition will be great.


I wasn't saying we wouldn't see A15's or similar, but I don't think we'll see the 600 series until late 2012 or early 2013. No complaints if we do though...


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline*
> 
> no offense, dude, but watching you hate on Apple is annoying
> i can. im going to purchase two. one for me, and one for my wife.


Touché. I realised this, though and immediately put a stop to it


----------



## Rubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ESP*
> 
> I know! Playing games on a touchscreen is so awesome! You have so much control, and it's so ergonomic!


I think I saw a C&C game that looked as though it'd work REALLY well on the tablets, to be honest! Plus, Tower Defense games like Empire Defense, Sentinel3 and FieldRunners work well, too. I don't know if any of those appear on iOS but I really enjoy playing them on my Android phone.


----------



## RedStapler

Sold my Antec Skeleton case!! Woo! with that, and the 125 dollar bonus for opening a chase bank account, I'm halfway there... And I gots 3 more days to get that scratch together.


----------



## Idra

I plan to use this as a substitute for a laptop for taking notes. Can anyone recommend a good keyboard dock?

I really like the keyboard dock solution that the ASUS Transformer Prime has. I'd definitely get the ASUS Transformer Infinity if it was released. But I need a tablet now so I'll have to settle for this one.

Unless there are any good tablets coming out soon?

Is there an ETA for Windows 8 tablets?


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idra*
> 
> I plan to use this as a substitute for a laptop for taking notes. Can anyone recommend a good keyboard dock?
> I really like the keyboard dock solution that the ASUS Transformer Prime has. I'd definitely get the ASUS Transformer Infinity if it was released. But I need a tablet now so I'll have to settle for this one.
> Unless there are any good tablets coming out soon?
> Is there an ETA for Windows 8 tablets?


Make sure you give one a good test drive and make sure it can do what you want before you go ahead, but I made this thread a while ago noting a few docks which caught my eye: link. (I thought the last one which the palm rest was nice, it has some dedicated keys too.)

None of them have built-in batteries though. Have you considered getting the $399 iPad 2? It may save you a little cash if you don't care about the better display? (I'd go for the iPad 3 though, because I do







)


----------



## RedStapler

Goodbye, my dear e8600! Hello iPad!! (And as effed as it is for me to be saying this, really, it's immoral and all but... THANKS Wal-Mart!)
























Hey, also, be sure you download the Asus Ai Charger utility so you can be sure to quickcharge your iPad on your PC!


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> Goodbye, my dear e8600! Hello iPad!! (And as effed as it is for me to be saying this, really, it's immoral and all but... THANKS Wal-Mart!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, also, be sure you download the Asus Ai Charger utility so you can be sure to quickcharge your iPad on your PC!


Nice...! Is it the iPad 2 or iPad 3?


----------



## Phil~

I have the Ipad 10.










I want that screen though, even if I hated my Ipad 1.


----------



## RedStapler

It's an iPad3, 16gb wifi in black


----------



## Sxcerino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> It's an iPad3, 16gb wifi in black


oh god

looks like i shoulda got the 32gb one.

seems like you only touched the 16gb and theres only 7gigs free


----------



## 222Panther222

Ifixit dismantled the ipad, they said that the lcd is very easy to remove after the front panel is gone. I don't know if it's feasible but i was thinking it if someone took 4 ipad screen and merge it together it would make a res of 8192x6144... Bring on the xfire 7970.


----------



## RedStapler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sxcerino*
> 
> oh god
> looks like i shoulda got the 32gb one.
> seems like you only touched the 16gb and theres only 7gigs free


Actually I've got 24 applications installed and a few videos. Out of the box it has 13 GB free.


----------



## ignite

After getting a Touchpad, I realized I used my tablet maybe 5 times since last summer. I don't know, tablets seem like too much of a novelty to me. If I need a laptop or computer, I'll use those. If not, I'll use my phone.

I don't really understand the tablet obsession.

*This comment is not against Apple but to tablets in general.


----------



## drufause

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> After getting a Touchpad, I realized I used my tablet maybe 5 times since last summer. I don't know, tablets seem like too much of a novelty to me. If I need a laptop or computer, I'll use those. If not, I'll use my phone.
> I don't really understand the tablet obsession.
> *This comment is not against Apple but to tablets in general.


I use my Ipad at work, and at home all the time. I would say the news applications and social media functions its capable of are so easy to access. The last 6 books I have read have been on my Kindle application and the next 3 I will be reading are on it as well. I can park it in a doc and play Pandora music or if i want to hear a specific Album I own then i hit iTunes. I store documents and role playing pdfs on Cloud Drives and can access them anyplace I have the internet. I would say at least 40% of my internets time is on my ipad. Love to carry it into Applebee's and On The Border.


----------



## runnin17

My 64GB 4G LTE ipad is enroute. Can't wait. First tablet for me and my family.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ignite*
> 
> After getting a Touchpad, I realized I used my tablet maybe 5 times since last summer. I don't know, tablets seem like too much of a novelty to me. If I need a laptop or computer, I'll use those. If not, I'll use my phone.
> I don't really understand the tablet obsession.
> *This comment is not against Apple but to tablets in general.


It really depends. I use the crap out of my iPad 2 and have not even powered on my Macbook Pro once I got it. It serves me beautifully both at work and at home for browsing, emails, and occasional gaming. It is also great for curling up on the couch at night to read books and mirroring to my Apple TV is fantastic. I honestly think that unless you are buying a laptop as your primary computing station, that tablets will push laptops out of the market fairly soon.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedStapler*
> 
> It's an iPad3, 16gb wifi in black


Nice









*EDIT*: iPad 3 is jail broken already... lol!

link


----------



## Ben the OCer

I just got an email that my 16GB Black iPad 3 shipped today.







This is good to hear since I bought it a little late and was quoted a March 19 shipping date and March 23 delivery date.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Cant believe what people are doing with iPads. Buy them out and Sell them for more, a lot more.


----------



## Shozzking

IMO its absolutely pointless to upgrade the the new iPad if you already have the iPad 2, I probably would still go for the iPad 2 if given the choice (with a $100 difference between the 2). The screen isn't all that great (I didn't notice too much of a difference when I was comparing the 2 screens at work today). I have to say that the new camera is stunning, it really picks up lighting very well.


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shozzking*
> 
> IMO its absolutely pointless to upgrade the the new iPad if you already have the iPad 2, I probably would still go for the iPad 2 if given the choice (with a $100 difference between the 2). The screen isn't all that great (I didn't notice too much of a difference when I was comparing the 2 screens at work today). I have to say that the new camera is stunning, it really picks up lighting very well.


There's a huge difference between the screens. You need to look at a picture or watch a video to actually see the difference. I can see it almost like day and night when you view small text too. May not look much different on the UI but put the two side-by-side viewing a webpage and you'll be able to see the text is much more clearer on the new iPad. The camera is great though, since it's actually the same sensor out of the iPhone 4 except it has the better lens system that's in the 4S.

But yes, if you already have an iPad 2, no sense in upgrading unless you absolutely must have the better screen. For those that still have an iPad 1 though, I'd upgrade as I don't know how well iOS 6 will run on the aging A4 processor.


----------



## RedStapler

With all the uninformed Apple hating going on in here I am reminded of an episode of King of the Hill where Peggy says to Msgr. Martinez my husband Hank says "Coach is just as good it gets you there at the same time!" To which the Msgr. replies with a chuckle, "Yes... people who have never flown first class always say that."


----------



## steelbom

Check this out:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It looks awesome...


----------



## Ben the OCer

While AnandTech is still working on the full review of the new iPad, they just put up a short analysis of the new display:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5689/the-new-ipad-retina-display-analysis


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

Why don't they call it the iPad 3?


----------



## steelbom

The display colour gamut (Adobe RGB) has increased from 40% to 65%, and in sRGB from 63% to 94%. Big leap forward in display colour quality. (For mobile devices, of course.)

*EDIT*:

The iPad 3 fairs a bit better in sunlight too: DisplayMate iPad Shoot Out Reflections

And here's a battery life review from Anandtech: link


----------



## Lareson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steelbom*
> 
> The display colour gamut (Adobe RGB) has increased from 40% to 65%, and in sRGB from 63% to 94%. Big leap forward in display colour quality. (For mobile devices, of course.)
> *EDIT*:
> The iPad 3 fairs a bit better in sunlight too: DisplayMate iPad Shoot Out Reflections
> And here's a battery life review from Anandtech: link


The hi-dpi screen in the iPhone 4/4S is much better in sunlight as well. I really wished I still had the original screen and glass but after my phone met the pavement last summer, I lost it. Also the oleophobic coating makes a difference too. Phone has become gross-looking without it.

We have the new iPad too and I'm impressed on how well it looks and feels. It doesn't feel much heavier, but then again, we had the iPad 1 and I only worked with an iPad 2 a few times. My dad just got an Eye-fi card for his Canon 1D MKIV so he could preview pictures on the iPad while he's doing a studio shoot. I actually cannot wait and see what the full resolution pictures look on that screen.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lareson*
> 
> The hi-dpi screen in the iPhone 4/4S is much better in sunlight as well. I really wished I still had the original screen and glass but after my phone met the pavement last summer, I lost it. Also the oleophobic coating makes a difference too. Phone has become gross-looking without it.
> We have the new iPad too and I'm impressed on how well it looks and feels. It doesn't feel much heavier, but then again, we had the iPad 1 and I only worked with an iPad 2 a few times. My dad just got an Eye-fi card for his Canon 1D MKIV so he could preview pictures on the iPad while he's doing a studio shoot. I actually cannot wait and see what the full resolution pictures look on that screen.


Ah nice, I can't wait until I get my hands on one









My family's coming from an iPad 1 too, so we should notice it get a little lighter. Ooh nice, that sounds pretty sweet! I bet they'd look pretty awesome.


----------



## Billy_5110

Nice tablet, i used it all day at school ( my friend borowed me his new tab he brought tomorow, YEAH, i know it seem stupid but i know him for like 15 years now.. )

I don't really this that much of a benefit with the new resolution but it's a great tablet to use. I still prefer the tranformer prime for it's functionnality, battery life,, the dock, with hdmi and everything. I can do everything with it.

They still need some extras on the pad but we should get the best of apple with the ipad 10 at a retail price of 300$ i hope???

Oh and, i hope ipads get over macbooks with years, i hate so much thoses laptops.... =D


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee*
> 
> Why don't they call it the iPad 3?


Probably Apple wants to move to their current naming scheme for their Macs. Just by the Year/Season, rather than "1, 2, 3, etc." I.E, "Mid 2010 13" Macbook Pro," rather than "7,1 MacBook Pro" <-- what that model is actually called.


----------



## Ben the OCer

AnandTech has finished their full iPad 3 review and just posted it today:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/5688/apple-ipad-2012-review

Even though I already own one of the new iPads I was anxiously waiting for AnandTech's review, they write some very comprehensive reviews and this review is a really great read.


----------



## steelbom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ben the OCer*
> 
> AnandTech has finished their full iPad 3 review and just posted it today:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5688/apple-ipad-2012-review
> Even though I already own one of the new iPads I was anxiously waiting for AnandTech's review, they write some very comprehensive reviews and this review is a really great read.


Awesome thanks for letting us know, I'm keen to read it!


----------

